# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Kauppatori: Helsinki

## Albert

> ...Katariinankatu muutetaan kävelykaduksi, jolla huolto- ja tontille ajo on sallittu. Kadulla on myös raitiovaunulinjojen vararaide.


*Raitiotielinjojen keskittäminen Unioninkadulle on merkittävä muutos.*

----------


## kuukanko

Asia on kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa torstaina (esityslistassa otsikolla "Torikortteleiden liikennesuunnitelma").

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Asia on kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa torstaina (esityslistassa otsikolla "Torikortteleiden liikennesuunnitelma").


Liikennesuunnitelmassa näkyy, että 3T:n tullessa Aleksanterinkadulta ja kääntyessä Unioninkadulle etelään, se joutuu koukkaamaan risteyksessä vastaantulevien kaistalle. Mutkaan on merkitty 20,5 m kaarresäde. Onko niin, ettei 16 m kaarresäteen rakentamista uusiin risteyksiin enää sallita ollenkaan? Eikä 16 m ole kuitenkin ehdoton alaraja? Vai olisiko sekään riittänyt sellaiseen kurviin, jolla ei olisi tarvinnut viistää Aleksin pohjoista jalkakäytävää kapeammaksi?

----------


## teme

> Liikennesuunnitelmassa näkyy, että 3T:n tullessa Aleksanterinkadulta ja kääntyessä Unioninkadulle etelään, se joutuu koukkaamaan risteyksessä vastaantulevien kaistalle. Mutkaan on merkitty 20,5 m kaarresäde. Onko niin, ettei 16 m kaarresäteen rakentamista uusiin risteyksiin enää sallita ollenkaan? Eikä 16 m ole kuitenkin ehdoton alaraja? Vai olisiko sekään riittänyt sellaiseen kurviin, jolla ei olisi tarvinnut viistää Aleksin pohjoista jalkakäytävää kapeammaksi?


Unioninkadulle on piirretty limitetyt raiteet. Mikä on epäilyttävä idea.

----------


## risukasa

> Liikennesuunnitelmassa näkyy, että 3T:n tullessa Aleksanterinkadulta ja kääntyessä Unioninkadulle etelään, se joutuu koukkaamaan risteyksessä vastaantulevien kaistalle. Mutkaan on merkitty 20,5 m kaarresäde. Onko niin, ettei 16 m kaarresäteen rakentamista uusiin risteyksiin enää sallita ollenkaan? Eikä 16 m ole kuitenkin ehdoton alaraja? Vai olisiko sekään riittänyt sellaiseen kurviin, jolla ei olisi tarvinnut viistää Aleksin pohjoista jalkakäytävää kapeammaksi?


Ainakin Kauppatorin nurkille on piirretty 19,5m kaarteet, eli tiukentamisen varaa olisi ollut jos tuijotetaan vain kaarresäteitä. Ilmeisesti Aleksi-Unionin kaarteesta on haluttu kuitenkin tehdä mahdollisimman mukava ja nopea. Koukkaus vastaantulevien puoleltahan ei ole ongelma kunhan vastaan ei tule autoja vaan ainoastaan raitiovaunuliikennettä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ainakin Kauppatorin nurkille on piirretty 19,5m kaarteet, eli tiukentamisen varaa olisi ollut jos tuijotetaan vain kaarresäteitä.


Tuskin vielä 1 m lisää riittäisi tekemään sellaista kaarretta, joka ei koukkaisi vastaantulevien kaistalle. Ja silloin kannattaa sitten koukata niin reilusti kuin mahtuu, jotta saadaan mahdollisimman loiva kaarre. Kysymykseni onkin nimenomaan, olisiko raitiovaunujen ehdottomasti tiukinkaan kaarresäde riittänyt suoraan kääntymiseen, vai onko koukkaus tehty nimenomaan paremman ajettavuuden vuoksi.

----------


## late-

> Kysymykseni onkin nimenomaan, olisiko raitiovaunujen ehdottomasti tiukinkaan kaarresäde riittänyt suoraan kääntymiseen, vai onko koukkaus tehty nimenomaan paremman ajettavuuden vuoksi.


Tämä ei ole aivan selvää. Tiukimmaksi kaarresäteeksi on virallisesti määritelty 19,5 m (keskilinja), joka ei tuosta taivu. Lienee kuitenkin niin, ettei pitkälliselläkään remontoimisella tulla saamaan kaikkia tuota pienempiä säteitä pois verkolta, joten tekninen minimi lienee jatkossakin pienempi. Juuri tällä hetkellä sitä pitkän tähtäimen minimiä ei kuitenkaan varmuudella tiedetä, koska nykyverkon korjausmahdollisuuksien selvittäminen on kesken. Jokseenkin varmasti on mahdollista eleminoida alle 17,5 m säteet, joten lopputulos on välillä 17,5 m - 19,5 m.

Yleisesti 19,5 m vaatimuksesta ei ole haluttu tinkiä, koska kaupunkisuunnittelijoilla on tapana vaatia yhteen paikkaan hyväksyttyä ratkaisua kaikkiin muihinkin paikkoihin. Kauppatoria piti työstää pitkään, jotta päästiin tuohon ja kiuaus luovuttaa aiemmin olisi ollut suuri, jos ihan vieressä olisi sallittu vähemmän. Ennen toteutusta on kuitenkin tarkoitus erikseen selvittää onko Unioninkadun limitys täysin välttämätön.

Unioninkadulle ollaan muuten sallimassa kaikki autoliikenne, joten limityksellä tulee vastaan muutakin kuin raitiovaunuja. Varsin todennäköisesti tästä seuraa ongelmia.

----------


## hylje

> Unioninkadulle ollaan muuten sallimassa kaikki autoliikenne, joten limityksellä tulee vastaan muutakin kuin raitiovaunuja. Varsin todennäköisesti tästä seuraa ongelmia.


Ongelmia vain, jos autoilijat eivät ymmärrä liikennevalojen merkitystä. Mikonkadun tapainen opastinsysteemi toiminee ihan samalla tavalla tuossakin (luulisin että jopa helpommin lyhyemmän osuuden ansiosta), ja suurimmat karheudet eivät liity siihen, onko mukana autoja vai ei. Autothan eivät mene tässä limittäin, vaan ratikoiden poissaollessa molempiin suuntiin ollaan vihreillä.

----------


## GT8N

Mitä järkeä on laittaa raitiovaunuliikenne kaksisuuntaisena ja osin  limitettynä Unioninkadulle? Ei mitään! Tällä vain kerjätään lisää ongelmia, sillä näkeehän mikonkadustakin, että tietokonepelleilyn vuoksi liikenne on entisestään hitaampaa ja häiriöherkempää. Ja kun tuohon sotkuun lisätään autoilijat pelleilemään, niin kaaos on valmis. 

Myös päätetyn ratkaisun perusteluissa vedottiin, että laskelmia oli tehty EMMEllä. Todennäköisyys siis ennusteen ja totuuden kanssa vastaa noin lottovoitton todennäköisyyttä. Tuntuu myös pöyristyttävältä, että haaveiltaessa "kävelykeskustasta" raitiotiestä pitää tehdä mahdollisimman huomaamaton ja sen pysäkit on siirrettävä "pois näköpiiristä"! Ja auta armias jos uudet pysäkit tehdään totuttuun tapaan alle 25-metrisinä!

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingin Uutisissa on juttu aiheesta otsikolla Empirekeskustan elävöittäminen uhkaa sotkea koko raitiovaunuliikenteen.

----------


## teme

Rupesin miettimään, että voisikohan tuon hoitaa niin että tehtäisiin kiskot  Aleksi - Fabianinkatu - Pohjoinen Makasiininkatu - Eteläranta ja tuo väli suljettaisiin henkilöautoilta?

----------


## Albert

> Helsingin Uutisissa on juttu aiheesta otsikolla Empirekeskustan elävöittäminen uhkaa sotkea koko raitiovaunuliikenteen.


No Unioninkatu on ennenkin ollut raitioliikenteelle kaksisuuntainen. Tosin silloin henkilöauto ei ollut määräävä tekijä. Jospa se onnistuu nytkin.
Toivoa sopii, että kulut otetaan siitä "projektista" eikä radanrakennuksesta yleensä!

----------


## Antero Alku

Koko touhu on aivan turhaa sikäli, että kukaan ei ole kiinnostunut rakennusten pohjoisseinämillä olevista terasseista, jonne ei paista auriko kuin keskikesällä illalla pari tuntia.

Senaatintori on kaupunkirakenteessa paraatien ja muun mahtipontisuuden paikka, jota ei luonteeltaan ja arkkitehtuuriltaan ole edes tarkoitettu viihtyisäksi oleilupaikaksi. Empirekeskustan viihtyisä oleilupaikka on Esplanadi, ja terrasseille sopii nimenomaan Pohjois-Espa, joka autoliikenteen melun ja muun haitan häiriöstä huolimatta on jo nyt suosittu terassikatu. Pohjois-Espahan on mukana alkeellisimmissakin kävelykeskustasuunnitelmissa, joten miksi keskustan elävöittämistä ei tehdä sillä konstilla, joka kaupunkia todellisuudessa elävöittää?

Kävely-Espan kanssa Kauppatorin raitioliikenteelle ei ole pakko tehdä mitään. Sillä koko sotkuhan lähtee siitä, että Katariinankatua ei haluta ajaa enää ratikoilla. Kävely-Espalla ei tarvita ryhmityskaistoja Kauppatorin pohjoispuolella, joten ratikan raiteille on tilaa eikä kävelykatutoimintoja tarvitse yrittää sijoittaa kapealle ja pimeälle Katariinankadulle.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

Raitioliikenteen siirto Espalle olisi kyllä yksi tärkeä asia joka tahtoo jäädä näiden pienempien näpertelyjen alle.

----------


## vristo

> Raitioliikenteen siirto Espalle olisi kyllä yksi tärkeä asia joka tahtoo jäädä näiden pienempien näpertelyjen alle.


Onko tällaisia suunnitelmia oikeasti olemassa?

----------


## hylje

> Onko tällaisia suunnitelmia oikeasti olemassa?


Sepä se. Viimeistään Laajasalon vaunujen tukkiessa ydinkeskustan kadut niitä kaivettaneen esiin.

----------


## petteri

> Sepä se. Viimeistään Laajasalon vaunujen tukkiessa ydinkeskustan kadut niitä kaivettaneen esiin.


Hmm. Kaivetaanko esiin Töölön metro vai Pohjois.-Esplanadin ratikka suunnitelma? Mihin ajattelit kuljettavan Pohjois-Espan kautta?

----------


## hylje

Bulevardin kautta Eiraan, Jätkään ja Ruoholahteen. 

Linjasto jakautuisi siis nykyisen Aleksin ja Kaivokadun linjoista sekä uusista Laajasalon suunnan linjoista. Mielellään niin, että joka kadulta pääsee karkeasti joka suuntaan.

Ehkä kutonen Kruununhaan kautta menevänä, ehkä jokin Laajasalon linjoista, ehkäpä vielä nelonen. Kutonen on aika kaukaa haettu, mutta menkööt. Aleksille jäisi tällöin seiska, kolmonen, nelosen terminaalivuorot ja tämän suunnan loput laajasalolaiset.

Tuleva Unioninkadun limitetty raide voi haitata Espan hyödyntämistä merkittävästi, mikäli nelonen aiotaan ajaa siitä.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Kuinkahan paljon lisää raitiovaunuliikennettä Helsingin keskustan läpi vielä saadaan sopimaan ennen kuin liikenne puuroutuu kokonaan? Lisäliikenteestä voisi olla enemmän hyötyä, jos olisi enemmän rinnakkaisia reittejä. Itä/länsi - suunnassa ei ole oikein muita mahdollisuuksia kuin eplanadinkadut. Eteläespa olisi suora jatke Bulevardiln suunnasta tuleville linjoille. Jos raiteet saataisiin vielä jatkettua Unioninkatua pohjoiseen, niin ei tarvitsisi pohtia tiukkaa käännöstä Aleksin kulmalla! Seuraava tulppakohta on tietysti Pitkäsilta. 
Juha

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuinkahan paljon lisää raitiovaunuliikennettä Helsingin keskustan läpi vielä saadaan sopimaan ennen kuin liikenne puuroutuu kokonaan?


Riippuu täysin siitä, miten liikennettä kehitetään. Keskustan tärkeimmät pysäkit ovat jo nyt kyllin pitkiä 40-metrisille vaunuille/junille, mutta radan kapasiteetti kuluu 20-metrisiin vaunuihin. Ei ole sattumaa, että maailman raitiovaunukaupungeissa on yleisenä käytäntönä kaksinajo tai hyvin pitkät nivelvaunut.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> Riippuu täysin siitä, miten liikennettä kehitetään. Keskustan tärkeimmät pysäkit ovat jo nyt kyllin pitkiä 40-metrisille vaunuille/junille, mutta radan kapasiteetti kuluu 20-metrisiin vaunuihin. Ei ole sattumaa, että maailman raitiovaunukaupungeissa on yleisenä käytäntönä kaksinajo tai hyvin pitkät nivelvaunut.


Ratojen kapasiteetti on murto-osa mahdollisesta myös heikkojen valoetuuksien takia.

----------


## petteri

> Ratojen kapasiteetti on murto-osa mahdollisesta myös heikkojen valoetuuksien takia.


Ratojen kapasiteetti ei ole järjestelmän pullolnkaula, vaan pullonkaulana on vilkkaimpien pysäkkien kapasiteetti.  Yksipaikkaisen pysäkin käytännön maksimkapasiteetti on 45-50 yksikköä tunnissa. Kaksipaikkaisen pysäkin kapasiteetti on suurempi, mutta kaksipaikkaisuus toimii kunnolla vain lyhyillä ratikoilla (20m tai alle).

----------


## hylje

> Ratojen kapasiteetti ei ole järjestelmän pullolnkaula, vaan pullonkaulana on vilkkaimpien pysäkkien kapasiteetti.  Yksipaikkaisen pysäkin käytännön maksimkapasiteetti on 45-50 yksikköä tunnissa. Kaksipaikkaisen pysäkin kapasiteetti on suurempi, mutta kaksipaikkaisuus toimii kunnolla vain lyhyillä ratikoilla (20m tai alle).


Jos päästään siihen, että nimenomaan pysäkit ovat pullonkaulana, eivät keinot ihan vielä lopu kesken. Pysäkkikorokkeita leventämällä ja raiteet niiden molemmille puolille asentamalla voivat molemmille puolilleen ovitetut vaunut saapua ja lähteä lähestulkoon samaan tahtiin kuin radalle mahtuu: ensimmäisellä raiteella voidaan ottaa matkustajia sisään ja sitten lähteä kun toiselle juuri saapuu vaunu purkamaan -- hetken päästä toisin päin. Sama rakennelma toimii myös hiljaisemmilla pysäkeillä, joilla kulkee useita linjoja: pysähtyvä vaunu menee oletusarvoisesti sivuraiteelle, jolloin suorahko pääraide jää ohitustilaksi takanatulevalle bussille tai ratikalle.

Mutta ainiin, tuossahan katoaa henkilöautoilta katutilaa. Paras pitää pysäkit kapeina, ei tarvitse uudenmallisia vaunujakaan hankkia.

----------


## vristo

Malliesimerkki tämän hetkisestä suosikkikaupungistani, Zurichistä. Paradeplatz on kaupungin keskeisimpiä raitiolinjojen solmukohtia ja tilaa pysäkeille sekä vaunuille on riittävästi. Eikä ole muuta moottoriliikennettä. Helsingistä puuttuvat tällaiset "ratikkatorit".

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...aradeplatz.jpg

----------


## vristo

> *Raitiotielinjojen keskittäminen Unioninkadulle on merkittävä muutos.*


Unioninkadulle voisi sallia Kauppatorilta Aleksin suuntaan vain bussilinjan h16 (eli se pätkä merkittaisiin raitiotiekaistaksi, jossa olisi lisäkilpi linjalle h16), niin ongelmia voisi olla huomattavasti vähemmän.

----------


## risukasa

> Ratojen kapasiteetti ei ole järjestelmän pullolnkaula, vaan pullonkaulana on vilkkaimpien pysäkkien kapasiteetti.  Yksipaikkaisen pysäkin käytännön maksimkapasiteetti on 45-50 yksikköä tunnissa. Kaksipaikkaisen pysäkin kapasiteetti on suurempi, mutta kaksipaikkaisuus toimii kunnolla vain lyhyillä ratikoilla (20m tai alle).


Helsingin pysäkkejä eivät kurista pysäkit itse, vaan valot pysäkkien päässä. Pysäkeillä on teoreettiset yksikkörajansa, mutta niitä ei ole vielä läheskään saavutettu.

----------


## Albert

28.5. Tänään *kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa*.



> Kaupunginvaltuuston strategiaohjelma 2009  2012 antaa joukkoliikenteelle ja sen kehittämiselle korkean prioriteetin, eikä torikortteleiden alueelle nyt esitetty raitioteiden uudelleenjärjestely tue sitä.


*HKL-liikelaitoksen lausunto*

----------


## Elmo Allen

Miksiköhän muuten raitiovaunu pitää viedä juuri Unioninkatua? Miksei vaihtoehtona ole tutkittu sitä, että tehdään Unioninkadusta kävelykatu ja laitetaan kaikki liikenne Katariinankadulle? Onko Unioninkadun pakko olla koko matkalta ajettava? Eikö vaihtoehtoisesti liikenne voisi kulkea Kirkkokadulta Snellmaninkadulle? Katariinankadun ja Aleksin risteykseen saataisiin reilusti tilaa kääntyville ratikoille.

----------


## Albert

> 28.5. Tänään *kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa*.
> 
> *HKL-liikelaitoksen lausunto*


Meni ehdotuksen mukaan. Nyt on pallo kaupunginhallituksella. 
Luulisi, että kaupunkisuunnitteluun kuuluu asan puntarointi laajemminkin. Eikä vain tuijottaminen juuri siihen yhteen asiaan välittämättä siitä, miten se vaikuttaa kokonaisuuteen. 
Toivottavasti khs puntaroi asiaa ilman silmälappuja (hevosen siis).

----------


## late-

> Luulisi, että kaupunkisuunnitteluun kuuluu asan puntarointi laajemminkin. Eikä vain tuijottaminen juuri siihen yhteen asiaan välittämättä siitä, miten se vaikuttaa kokonaisuuteen.


Minun käsitykseni mukaan Kauppatorin ratkaisu ei olekaan varsinaisista kaupunkisuunnittelijoista kiinni. Hanke on apulaiskaupunginjohtajatasolla tai jopa kaupunginjohtajatasolla hyväksi päätetty ja pitää viedä läpi hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Tätä ei ilmeisesti kehdata aivan ääneen sanoa.

----------


## petteri

Vaikka sitä ei ole virallisesti julkistettu, vaikuttaa siltä, että Helsingissä on menossa hidas raitioverkon ratageometrian uudistustyö, jonka yhteydessä oiotaan mutkia siellä missä se on mahdollista. Katariinankadun lenkistä luopuminen on yksi pieni hanke, joka parantaa raitioteiden ratageometriaa ja vähentää kaluston kulumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikka sitä ei ole virallisesti julkistettu, vaikuttaa siltä, että Helsingissä on menossa hidas raitioverkon ratageometrian uudistustyö, jonka yhteydessä oiotaan mutkia siellä missä se on mahdollista. Katariinankadun lenkistä luopuminen on yksi pieni hanke, joka parantaa raitioteiden ratageometriaa ja vähentää kaluston kulumista.


Valitettavasti päin vastoin.

Aleksanterinkadun raiteiden paneminen kiemuralle tuo 2 uutta S-mutkaa, joihin molempiin vielä yhdistyy vaihteita ja ristikoita. Tärinä ja kolinahaitat pahenevat, samoin sekä radan että pyörien kuluminen ja vaunujen rasitus.

Vielä suurempi ongelma on Kauppatori. Tori on liian pieni siihen, että sille mahtuisivat kaarteet ja suora pysäkki. Ajo Katariinankadun kautta mahdollistaa nykyisen pysäkin torin itäreunalla, koska sitä kuormittaa vain lähtökaarre. Nykyinen ykkösen päätesilmukkakin mahtuu paikalleen, kun sillä on oma raide Pohjois-Espalle. Kun rata pitää sovittaa kulkemaan Unioninkadulle eikä autojen ryhmittymiskaistoihin saa puuttua, menetetään tilaa ja kiemurrellaan lisää. Reitti EtelärantaSnellmanninkatu on nyt suorin mahdollinen, kierto Unioninkadun kautta tuplaa tarvittavat kaarteet. Suunnassa EtelärantaMannerheimintie mutkien määrä on sama kuin nyt.

Rataverkon jyrkimpiä mutkia pyritään poistamaan, mutta mitään todellista geometrian siivousta ei ole menossa eikä tiedossa. Vaikka kiskojen uusimisen yhteydessä olisi tilaisuus parantaa geometria, uudet kiskot ovat yhtä huonot kuin entiset, vain vähemmän kuluneet.

Antero

----------


## vristo

HKL-Johtokunnan seuraavassa kokouksessa (esityslista 16.9) puidaan jälleen Kauppatorin torikortteleiden uusia liikennejärjestelysuunnitelmia:

Lausunto torikortteleiden liikennesuunnitelmasta

Aika hauskaa, että raitioliikenteestä ollaan luomassa kantakaupungin pääasiallista joukkoliikennejarjestemää ja jopa ainoaa suoraa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä mm. Laajasaloon ja tällaisia pullonkauloja tehtäisiin sitten ehdoin tahdoin.

Kuten tuo lausuntokin sanoo:
"Häiriöt torikortteleiden alueella raitioliikenteessä vaikuttavat suoraan tai välillisesti jokaiseen Helsingin raitiolinjaan."
Siis nykyäänkin, mutta mitä sitten kun sen yksi osuus on kuristettu limittämällä kiskot?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:58 ----------

Huomionarvoista on mielestäni myös seuraava kohta em. lausunnossa:

"Raitioliikenteen investointien kustannukset ovat yhteensä noin 5,5 
miljoonaa euroa (rata, ratasähkö, pysäkit). Liikennöintikustannusten 
lisäys on hidastumisen ja poikkeustilanteiden vuoksi arviolta vähintään 
600 000 euroa vuodessa (noin kahden vaunun liikenne). Nämä 
lisäpanostukset eivät tuo mitään hyötyjä matkustajille."

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika hauskaa, että raitioliikenteestä ollaan luomassa kantakaupungin pääasiallista joukkoliikennejarjestemää ja jopa ainoaa suoraa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä mm. Laajasaloon ja tällaisia pullonkauloja tehtäisiin sitten ehdoin tahdoin.


Niin. Helsinki on liian suuri kaupunki, virastoihin mahtuu liian monenlaisia intressejä. Onhan se nähty monta kertaa. Nyt vaan valtuuston pitäisi muistaa omat strategiansa ja nopeuttamislinjauksensa ja vaatia virkamiehistöltä niiden mukaan toimimista. Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kaupunginjohtajistossa kaikki muu voidaan uhrata tämän "elävöittämisen" takia. 

Katariinankadusta kävelykatu? On varmaan tosi miellyttävä ja houkutteleva kävelykatu, kapea ja pimeä.




> "Raitioliikenteen investointien kustannukset ovat yhteensä noin 5,5 
> miljoonaa euroa (rata, ratasähkö, pysäkit). Liikennöintikustannusten 
> lisäys on hidastumisen ja poikkeustilanteiden vuoksi arviolta vähintään 
> 600 000 euroa vuodessa (noin kahden vaunun liikenne). Nämä 
> lisäpanostukset eivät tuo mitään hyötyjä matkustajille."


Tämä on mielestäni jopa liian lempeästi sanottu. Nämä lisäpanostukset kun itse asiassa tuovat merkittäviä haittoja (hidastumisen muodossa) matkustajille.

Ja 5,5 miljoonaa verrattuna Kampin uuteen rataan (5,0 M) tällaisena taantuma-aikana.  Samalla rahalla voisi esim. laajentaa ratikoiden palvelualuetta Linjoille tai rakentaa Topeliuksenkadun-Nordenskiöldinkadun radan. Molemmista olisi selkeää hyötyä verkostolle, eivätkä liikennöintikustannukset lisääntyisi sitä 600 000 / vuosi.

Vaan lienee turha toivoa, että valtuuston kumileimasin osaisi tällaiseen puuttua  :Sad:

----------


## vristo

> Katariinankadusta kävelykatu? On varmaan tosi miellyttävä ja houkutteleva kävelykatu, kapea ja pimeä.


Ei, mutta sinnehän voisi laittaa punaiset lyhdyt valaistukseksi, niin ehkäpä olisi houkuttelevampi...  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

> Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kaupunginjohtajistossa kaikki muu voidaan uhrata tämän "elävöittämisen" takia.


Tuo on valitettavasti aivan totta. Kyselin Pajuselta taannoin hänen mielipidettään raitioliikenteen hankaloittamisesta.
Jopa vastasi. Ja viesti oli selvä. Itse asiassa projekti on aivan ilmeisesti hänen sydämenasiansa! Sen edessä saavat raitiokiskotkin taipua.

----------


## vristo

> Taitaa vaan olla niin, että kaupunginjohtajistossa kaikki muu voidaan uhrata tämän "elävöittämisen" takia. 
> 
> Vaan lienee turha toivoa, että valtuuston kumileimasin osaisi tällaiseen puuttua





> Tuo on valitettavasti aivan totta. Kyselin Pajuselta taannoin hänen mielipidettään raitioliikenteen hankaloittamisesta.
> Jopa vastasi. Ja viesti oli selvä. Itse asiassa projekti on aivan ilmeisesti hänen sydämenasiansa! Sen edessä saavat raitiokiskotkin taipua.


Eli Helsingissäkin jokin "juntta" päättää asioista? Luulin, että täällä Kiinassa vain.  :Smile: 

Muistaakseni Osmo Soininvaarakin totesi asiasta vain tyyliin, että "se nyt vaan tulee niin".

Kun saisi Kauppatorille kääntöraiteen etelän suuntaan, niin voisi lopettaa raitioliikenteen Unioninkadun tulevalla riskialttiilla limitetyllä osuudella kokonaan. Linjan 3B päätepysäkki olisi siten Kauppatori ja linjan 3T vaikkapa Katajanokan termilaalilla tai jopa Laajasalossa.  :Wink: 

Ei vaan, mikäpä olisikaan ratkaisu tuohon kinkkiseen ongelmaan?

----------


## GM 5

> Ei vaan, mikäpä olisikaan ratkaisu tuohon kinkkiseen ongelmaan?


Tehdään Pohjois-Esplanadista kävelykatu jossa raitiovaunuliikennettä. Se olisi unelmien täyttymys saada autot pois Espalta.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eli Helsingissäkin jokin "juntta" päättää asioista? Luulin, että täällä Kiinassa vain.


Kuin tilauksesta HS kirjoittaa tänään kaupunkisivujen pääuutisena (vaikka ei se nyt sinänsä mikään uutinen olekaan), että "Helsingin kaupunginvaltuusto on pahainen kumileimasin. Todellista valtaa kaupungissa käyttää pieni joukkio, johon kuuluu muutama kokoomuksen, vihreiden ja Sdp:n joukoista noussut avainhahmo." Jutun otsikko on Kuka täällä oikein määrää? ja ykkösmääräilijäksi on nostettu Pajunen.

----------


## vristo

Mieleeni tuli sellainen ajatus, että olisikohan jossain tulevaisuudessa mahdollista, että koko Aleksin osuus Senaatintorilta Kolmelle Sepälle olisi yhteinäistä jalankulkualuetta, ilman minkäänlaista muuta liikennettä? Ei siis autoja, eikä myöskään raitiovaunuja. Raitioliikenne olisi siirretty kokonaisuudessaan Pohjois-Espalle (kuten nimimerkki GM 5:kin totesi) ja sieltä puolestaan olisi siirretty pois autoliikenne. 

Millaisia järjestelyjä tuollainen vaatisi, jotta autoliikennekin jotenkin toimisi keskustan alueella. Toki jos joukkoliikenne olisi kyllin toimivaa, niin tarvittaisiinko autoliikennetta ko. alueella? Alueen huoltoliikennehan toimisi jokatapauksessa huoltotunnelin kautta. Hieman hankalaa toki, kun molemmat Espat ovat osa eurooppalaista E-tieverkostoa (E12 ja E75), johtuen suurista autolauttasatamista Olympiaterminaalissa seka Katajanokan Terminaalissa.

Myös raitiotieyhteys Kaivokadulta Kauppatorille olisi hieman kinkkinen, jos pidettaisiin ajatuksena sitä, ettei edes yhtäkään sporaakaan Aleksin tai sen välittomien sivukatujen tuntumaan.

Mutta tällainen ajatus yleisesti siis purtavaksi.

----------


## teme

> Mieleeni tuli sellainen ajatus, että olisikohan jossain tulevaisuudessa mahdollista, että koko Aleksin osuus Senaatintorilta Kolmelle Sepälle olisi yhteinäistä jalankulkualuetta, ilman minkäänlaista muuta liikennettä? Ei siis autoja, eikä myöskään raitiovaunuja. Raitioliikenne olisi siirretty kokonaisuudessaan Pohjois-Espalle (kuten nimimerkki GM 5:kin totesi) ja sieltä puolestaan olisi siirretty pois autoliikenne.


Täyskävelykaduksi sopii minusta paljon paremmin Pohjois-Espa: yhtenäinen puistoalue Etelä-Espalle saakka ja ei korkeita taloja varjostamassa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Täyskävelykaduksi sopii minusta paljon paremmin Pohjois-Espa: yhtenäinen puistoalue Etelä-Espalle saakka ja ei korkeita taloja varjostamassa.


Samaa mieltä. Aleksi ei ole ajanviettokaduksi sopiva. Se on selkeästi kauppakatu, johon halutaan päästä helposti. Sitä pitkin on mukava päästä kävelemään helposti, mutta ei sinne jäädä viipyilemään. (Uusi motto: "Älä maleksi Aleksilla"  :Smile: ) Ei ole kovin hyödyttävää tehdä Aleksista kävelykatua, jos ne ratikat menevät sitten Pohjois-Espalle. Aleksin liikkeet hyötyvät paljon enemmän siitä, että niihin pääsee ovelle asti ratikalla.

----------


## vristo

Kyllähän sen vähän noin on kuin edelläolevat kertovat: pidetään ratikat vain Aleksilla ja Espa sitten kävelyalueeksi. Kyllä minustakin se aurinkoinen puisto on avainsana, kun tarkemmin asia ajattelen. Pohdinpahan vain ääneen tuossa edellä.

----------


## hmikko

Menee aavistuksen ohi aiheesta, mutta noin ikään kuin esimerkkinä siitä, miten perin eläväisen kävely- ja ostosalueen läpi kulkee raideliikennettä ks. video kohdasta n. 5 min 30 s. Kelaus toimii lataamatta koko videota (koko juttukin on kyllä ihan katsomisen arvoinen).

http://www.ted.com/talks/stewart_bra..._heresies.html

----------


## teme

> "Raitioliikenteen investointien kustannukset ovat yhteensä noin 5,5 
> miljoonaa euroa (rata, ratasähkö, pysäkit). Liikennöintikustannusten 
> lisäys on hidastumisen ja poikkeustilanteiden vuoksi arviolta vähintään 
> 600 000 euroa vuodessa (noin kahden vaunun liikenne). Nämä 
> lisäpanostukset eivät tuo mitään hyötyjä matkustajille."


Luin vasta nyt tuon kohdan kunnolla. Anteeksi nyt, mutta mitä v.....a?! 5,5 megaeuroa + vähintään 0,6Me vuodessa vastaa käytännössä noin 20 miljoonan investointia! Tuolla hinnalla vaikka louhii Unioninkadun autoliikenteen maan alle!

---------- Viesti lisätty 14.9.2009 kello 0:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu 13.9.2009 kello 22:27 ----------




> Ei vaan, mikäpä olisikaan ratkaisu tuohon kinkkiseen ongelmaan?


Autoliikenteen uudelleenjärjestely, muita vaihtoehtoja ei oikein ole. Suljetaan Pohjoisespa autoilta, mutta jos se ei ole mene läpi niin tehdään eräänlainen liikenneympyrä Espalle:
1) Fabianinkadun kulkusuunta välille Etelä- Pohjoisespa vaihdetaan, pohjoisesta etelään.
2) Unioninkatu suljetaan välillä Etelä-Pohjoisespa.

Lyhyt kuvaus kierrosta Unioninkadulta alkaen:
- Unionkatua pohjoisesta tultaessa yksi kaista joka kääntyy Pohjoisespalle.
- Pohjoisespalta yksi kaista Fabianianinkatua pohjoiseen, toinen suoraan ja kolmas Fabianinkatua etelään.
- Fabianinkadulta pakollinen kääntyminen Eteläespalle.
- Eteläespalta Pohjoisespalle Etelärannan kautta, eli kääntyminen vasemmalle Kauppatorin kulmalla.

Autojen katutilan tarve vähenee, ratikka saa omat tuplakiskot

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

HKL:n johtokunta näyttää eilen ottaneen aika nihkeän kannan tuohon Kauppatorin seudun suunnitelmaan. Ja hyvä niin. Saa nähdä mitäs seuraavaksi.

Pöytäkirjaa tai edes päätöstiedotetta ei vielä ole verkossa.

Itse bongasin asian täältä.

Kokouksen esityslistasta löytyy lausunto, joka ilmeisesti päätettiin hyväksyä.

----------


## Albert

> Torikortteleiden liikennesuunnitelman hyväksyminen
> Jäsen Ylikahri teki asiassa palautusehdotuksen, jonka mukaan asia tulisi palauttaa uudelleen valmisteltavaksi siten, että "Unioninkadun ja Aleksanterinkadun liittymän raitioliikenne toteutetaan tavanomaisena kaksiraiteisena liittymänä ilman limittäisiä kiskojärjestelyjä ja että Havis Amandan aukiolle lisätään etelästä tulevalle raitiovaunulle kääntymismahdollisuus takaisin etelän suuntaan."
> Suoritetussa äänestyksessä tämä Ylikahrin palautusehdotus hyväksyttiin äänin *150*, joten kaupunginhallitus päätti palauttaa asian uudelleen valmisteltavaksi palautusehdotuksen mukaisin perusteluin.


Jotain valon pilkahdusta kaamokseen.

----------


## late-

> Jotain valon pilkahdusta kaamokseen.


Kovasti olisin vielä toivonut Unioninkadulle omia kaistoja Pohjois-Esplanadin ja Aleksanterinkadun välille. Itse asiassa ne ovat minusta tärkeämmät kuin limityksen poistaminen. Limitystä ei todennäköisesti kovin mukavalla tavalla saa pois, vaan Aleksanterinkadun jalkakäytävästä joudutaan haukkaamaan kunnolla.

Vaan kaikkea ei voi saada.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kovasti olisin vielä toivonut Unioninkadulle omia kaistoja Pohjois-Esplanadin ja Aleksanterinkadun välille. Itse asiassa ne ovat minusta tärkeämmät kuin limityksen poistaminen.


Mutta ei varmaan ole kielletty korjata suunnitelmaa valmistelussa vähän enemmän kuin on pyydetty?  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

Nyt on uusi versio liikennesuunnitelmasta kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa:

Esitys ja piirros.

Esteettisesti en tykkää siitä, että tuo rikkoo Aleksin linjat. Se on nähdäkseni kaupunkikuvallisesti isompi kysymys kuin Katariinankadun käyttö. Ja kalliiksi tietysti tulee.

Mutta onhan tuo toiminnallisesti aivan eri planeetalta kuin edellinen versio. Ne omat kaistat Unioninkadulla tosin edelleen puuttuvat.

Bonuksena tuohon taitaa syntyä Helsingin ensimmäinen päättäri, jossa voi ajella ympyrää. Siihenhän saisi vaikka kesällä hevosvetoisen vaunun turisteja viihdyttämään  :Smile:  Olikos HKL:llä yksi hevosvaunu jossain nurkassa jäljellä?

(njoo, oikeasti ei tietenkään voi, koska se sotkisi linjaliikenteen ja autoliikenteen)

----------


## late-

> Esteettisesti en tykkää siitä, että tuo rikkoo Aleksin linjat. Se on nähdäkseni kaupunkikuvallisesti isompi kysymys kuin Katariinankadun käyttö. Ja kalliiksi tietysti tulee.


Samaa mieltä. Katariinankatu on kuitenkin "välttämätön elävöittämiselle", joten muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Aleksin linjat ja Mantan ympäristön ilme lisääntyvien ajolankojen kanssa ovat toissijaisia. Itse asiassa pelkkä Unioninkadun pohjoiseen kulkevan autoliikenteen kieltäminen tuolta yhdeltä kortteliväliltä luultavasti tekisi limityksestä siedettävästi toimivan, mutta sekään ei käy.

----------


## Jusa

Luulisi, että on järkevämpiäkin kohteita, mihinkä sitä rahaa tuhlaa...

----------


## teme

Alan olla vahvasti sitä mieltä että toimivin ratkaisu olisi yksinkertaisesi pistää Pohjois-Espan autoliikenne tunneliin, varata Unioninkatu välillä Espa - Aleksi pelkästää jalankulkijoille ja ratikoille, sekä Fabianinkatu kaksisuuntaiseksi autoille Espalta pohjoiseen. Saataisiin kunnon jalankulkualue Kauppahallilta Aleksille saakka.

Maksaahan tuo kymmeniä miljoonia, mutta niin maksaa se nykyinenkin suunnitelma eli tehdään nyt sitten saman tien kunnolla. 

Karttakyhäelmä liikennejärjestelyistä http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...7b31185e0bee53

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Alan olla vahvasti sitä mieltä että toimivin ratkaisu olisi yksinkertaisesi pistää Pohjois-Espan autoliikenne tunneliin, varata Unioninkatu välillä Espa - Aleksi pelkästää jalankulkijoille ja ratikoille, sekä Fabianinkatu kaksisuuntaiseksi autoille Espalta pohjoiseen. Saataisiin kunnon jalankulkualue Kauppahallilta Aleksille saakka.


Tuo Fabbari on kyllä ongelmallinen. Siitä pitäisi oikestaan tehdä kävelykatu yliopiston kohdalta, tai ainakaan autoliikennettä ei saisi lisätä. Kävelijämäärät ovat siinä yliopistokadun risteyksen tienoolla välillä todella suuria.

Fabbarilla on myös joku ramppi parkkiluolaan Aleksin ja Espan välillä, se pitäisi siirtää pois jotta siitä voisi tehdä kaksisuuntaisen.

Tunneli alkaisi kieltämättä houkuttaa. Saman tien Eteläespan alla Manskulle asti, niin että Pohjoisespa voidaan rauhoittaa kävelylle ja ratikoille? Aleksihan tarvitsisi rinnakkaisyhteyden. Tai sitten autot pitäisi saada kokonaan johonkin ihan muualle. Eihän tuon olisi pakko olla ensisijainen reitti idästä ja pohjoisesta koko Helsingin niemelle.

----------


## petteri

> Tunneli alkaisi kieltämättä houkuttaa. Saman tien Eteläespan alla Manskulle asti, niin että Pohjoisespa voidaan rauhoittaa kävelylle ja ratikoille? Aleksihan tarvitsisi rinnakkaisyhteyden. Tai sitten autot pitäisi saada kokonaan johonkin ihan muualle. Eihän tuon olisi pakko olla ensisijainen reitti idästä ja pohjoisesta koko Helsingin niemelle.


Keskustatunneli mahdollistaisi poikittaisliikenteen uuden reitityksen, kävelykeskustan laajennuksen ja useampien katujen varaamisen raitioliikenteelle, niin että autoliikenne on vielä jatkossakin mahdollista. Ikävä kyllä vaan nyt tuo hanke ei ole myötätuulessa

----------


## Tuomask

Hesari on taas tuttuun tapaansa hyvin perillä näistä jutuista. 
Tämän päivän lehdessä otsikoitiin, että Aleksi revitään taas auki, ja jutussakin puhuttiin, että Aleksanterinkatu rakennetaan käytännössä uudelleen pysäkkeineen, katulämmityksineen ja kiveyksineen. Se unohdettiin mainita, että tämä koskee yhtä korttelia. Netistä tuota  uutista en löytänytkään, ihme juttu...
Mutta itse suunnitelmasta - onhan se tosiaan paljon parempi kuin edellinen ehdotus, mutta kyllä mua suuresti ihmetyttää, että onko se todella tarpeen. En ihan näe, että se "elävöittäminen" vaatii tämän kaiken.

----------


## 339-DF

Pidän siitä, että limitys on poissa. Aleksin s-mutka ei teknisesti haitanne, siinä on tilaa loiville kaarteille ja ajonopeudet ovat joka tapauksessa pieniä tuossa.

Yleisesti olen kuitenkin sitä mieltä, että koko tämä elävöittämisfarssi alkaa saada sellaisia piirteitä, että poliitikkojen olisi jo korkea aika puuttua asiaan.

- Katariinankatu on kävely- ja kahvilakatuna fiasko koska se on lähes aina varjoinen

- Unioninkadulla ei ole tarvetta 2-suuntaiseen autokaistaan bussi 16:n takia, sen voi siirtää esim. Pohjoisrantaan ennen kuin se kohta lakkautetaan kokonaan

- turistibussien reitti voidaan suunnitella niin ettei Unioninkatua tarvitse ajaa pohjoiseen

- raidehärdelli Mantan ympärillä on kaupunkikuvallisesti aika kestämätön olkoonkin että se on harrastuksellisesti oikein mielenkiintoinen 

Kokonaisuutena olisin kuitenkin valmis hyväksymään tämän ratkaisun, se on kuitenkin selvästi edellistä versiota parempi.

----------


## petteri

> En ihan näe, että se "elävöittäminen" vaatii tämän kaiken.


Tuossa kauppatorin muutoksessa on minusta kyse enemmän ratageometrian korjauksesta ja reitin oikaisusta kuin mistään muusta. Vanha reitti oli kaarresäteeltään ja toimivuudeltaan varsin huono.

----------


## teme

> Keskustatunneli mahdollistaisi poikittaisliikenteen uuden reitityksen, kävelykeskustan laajennuksen ja useampien katujen varaamisen raitioliikenteelle, niin että autoliikenne on vielä jatkossakin mahdollista. Ikävä kyllä vaan nyt tuo hanke ei ole myötätuulessa


Siihen miksi se ei ole myötätuulessa on 800 miljoonaa syytä ja ne on kaikki euroja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:48 ----------




> Tuo Fabbari on kyllä ongelmallinen. Siitä pitäisi oikestaan tehdä kävelykatu yliopiston kohdalta, tai ainakaan autoliikennettä ei saisi lisätä. Kävelijämäärät ovat siinä yliopistokadun risteyksen tienoolla välillä todella suuria.


Periaatteessa samaa mieltä, käytännössä tuollaista ei saa nyt läpi. Jos Fabianinkatua ei halua ylikuormittaa, niin Unioninkadulla voi salli liikenteen toiseen suuntaan, ne suunnat pitäis vaan vaihtaa, tällöin muodostuisi Kapelin liikenneympyrä Etelä-Espa-Unioninkatu-Pohjoisespa-Fabianinkatu.




> Tunneli alkaisi kieltämättä houkuttaa. Saman tien Eteläespan alla Manskulle asti, niin että Pohjoisespa voidaan rauhoittaa kävelylle ja ratikoille? Aleksihan tarvitsisi rinnakkaisyhteyden. Tai sitten autot pitäisi saada kokonaan johonkin ihan muualle. Eihän tuon olisi pakko olla ensisijainen reitti idästä ja pohjoisesta koko Helsingin niemelle.


Liian kallista, ja se jonnekin muualle on myös houkutteleva vaihoehto. Etelärantaa ei voi oikein sulkea kun se on lähes ainoa ajoyhteys Etelä-Helsingistä, Espan tai puolet kyllä.

----------


## Albert

6.000.000 pelkästään ratatöihin torikorttelien "elävöittämiseksi".  Varmaan se summa on sitten pois joukkoliikenteen *kehittämisestä*.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Tuo Fabbari on kyllä ongelmallinen. Siitä pitäisi oikestaan tehdä kävelykatu yliopiston kohdalta, tai ainakaan autoliikennettä ei saisi lisätä. Kävelijämäärät ovat siinä yliopistokadun risteyksen tienoolla välillä todella suuria...



Fabianinkadullahan riittää kävelijöitä oikeastaan koko matkalla Aleksista pohjoiseen ja jo nykyinen autoliikenne on ainakin jonkun mielestä liiallista: parhaillaankin louhitaan, käsittääkseni Yliopiston kustannuksella, kävelytunnelia kadun ali Metsätalosta ja Topelia-korttelista Kaisa-talon uuteen kirjastoon...

----------


## sebastin

HS 25.2.2010 uutisoi Aleksanterinkadun raitioremontista:

remontti tehdään 2011Aleksin lisäksi remontoidaan Havis Amandan aukioetelästä tulevalle liikenteelle rakennetaan vara-raideAleksin raiteita järjestetään uudelleen, hieman pohjoisemmaksipohjoinen jalkakäytävä kavennetaan 3,5 metriseksiAleksin ja Unionin liittymä tehdään kaksiraiteiseksiAleksi rakennetaan kokonaan uudelleen katulämmitystä, ratikkapysäkkejä ja kivetystä mukaan lukienremontti maksaa 15 miljoonaa euroa

----------


## tlajunen

Ja tämähän koski vain yhtä korttelinmatkaa, ei koko Aleksia.

----------


## ess

> 6.000.000 pelkästään ratatöihin torikorttelien "elävöittämiseksi".  Varmaan se summa on sitten pois joukkoliikenteen *kehittämisestä*.


Eihän tässä ole tarkoituskaan kehittää joukkoliikennettä vaan elävöittää kaupunkikuvaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Eihän tässä ole tarkoituskaan kehittää joukkoliikennettä vaan elävöittää kaupunkikuvaa.


Ironisesti voisi ajatella, että onhan ne katutyöt tietysti aika eläväisiä, joka kerta ohi mennessä on jotain vähän muuttunut. Ainakin Mikonkadun kiskojen valmistumista oli ilo seurailla. Niistä saa myös jutun juurta kanssa-kaupunkilaisten kanssa kun kiertelee kuoppia jotain kävelysiltaa pitkin.

Toki elävöittämisen tavoite on siis hyvä, mutta aika kalliiksi uhkaa nyt tulla. Samalla rahalla saattaisi saada jo parempaakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> - Katariinankatu on kävely- ja kahvilakatuna fiasko koska se on lähes aina varjoinen


Katariinankadulla on ollut raitiotie 120 vuotta, eli raitioliikenteen alusta lähtien vuodesta 1890. Eli ei se varmaan ihan turhaan ole juuri siinä ollut, kun se on ollut radalle hyvä paikka jo 120 vuotta.

Eikä ole myöskään sattuma, ettei Katariinankatu ja sen kapeat rinnakkaiskadut Sofiankatu ja Helenankatu ole elävöityneet eli houkutelleet vilkasta liike- ja ravintolaelämää koskaan. Syy on katuleveyden ja rakennuskorkeuden suhde, joka tekee kaduista tunnelmaltaan epämukaivia, takapihan oloisia. Ratikan raiteen poistaminen ei tilannetta muuta, rakennusten purkaminen yksikerroksisiksi auttaisi. Sen sijaan Unioninkadun liikenteen vilkastuttaminen tulee vähentämään Unioninkadun viihtyisyyttä.

Eli kokonaisuudessa tämä järjestely tulee toimimaan juuri päin vastoin kuin toivotaan.

Jos halutaan vilkastuttaa katuelämää, katutilan viihtyisyyttä on lisättävä. Se tapahtuu poistamalla autot. Mutta sehän ei Helsingissä tule kysymykseen.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Jos halutaan vilkastuttaa katuelämää, katutilan viihtyisyyttä on lisättävä. Se tapahtuu poistamalla autot. Mutta sehän ei Helsingissä tule kysymykseen.


Laskeskelin tuossa että Pohjois-Espan ja Etelärannan sulkeminen Kauppatorin kohdalla vaatisi 15 betoniporsasta, merkattu karttaan http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...dfabe3ad25b0bc

Ja kiskoille ei tarvitsisi tehdä yhtään mitään. Olettaen että nuo betoniporsaat maksaa alle miljoonan kappale, niin tämä tulee vielä halvemmaksi. Tuota voisi kokeilla, arvelen että vaikutus alueen autoliikenteen sujumiseen olisi selkeästi positiivinen. Näin siksi että niitä autoja olisi vähemmän.

Lisäys: Itseasiassa tuotahan testataan vähän laajemminkin joka vappuaatto. Ajautuuko autoliikenne kaaokseen?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Lisäys: Itseasiassa tuotahan testataan vähän laajemminkin joka vappuaatto. Ajautuuko autoliikenne kaaokseen?


Onhan tuota testattu muutamina vuosina 22.9. vietettävänä autottomana päivänä ilman suuria ongelmia. Esplanadin puisto ja varsinkin Pohjois-Esplanadi on silloin ollut todella viehättävä paikka kuljeskella, viettää aikaa ja olla, kun autot eivät ole rummuttamassa kivikatua. Sellaisen Helsingin minä haluaisin.

----------


## MrArakawa

Poistuuko linjalta 1/1A Senaatintorin pysäkki? Ainakaan piirroksessa sitä ei näyttäisi olevan. Sehän on melko suosittu pysäkki ykkösellä, aika paljon porukkaa jää kyydistä tällä pysäkillä.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Poistuuko linjalta 1/1A Senaatintorin pysäkki?


Raitiotie kulkee Senaatintorin etelälaidalla Aleksanterinkadun keskellä raitiovaunukaistalla, joten pysäkin jättäminen nykyiselle paikalleen ei paikan liikennejärjestelyiden vuoksi ole mahdollista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Raitiotie kulkee Senaatintorin etelälaidalla Aleksanterinkadun keskellä raitiovaunukaistalla, joten pysäkin jättäminen nykyiselle paikalleen ei paikan liikennejärjestelyiden vuoksi ole mahdollista.


Sinänsä pysäkkiväli Hallituskadulta Kauppatorille ei ole mitenkään kohtuuttoman pitkä, mutta kun ykkönen nyt jo on syrjässä ydinkeskustasta, niin on tietysti ikävää, että sen ainoa Aleksin pysäkki, joka on edes jotenkin siedettävässä paikassa nykyistä ydinkeskustaa ajatellen, jää pois.

Pilke silmäkulmassa ja kieli poskella voisi tietysti sanoa niinkin, että tämä hieno elävöittämisprojekti tuo uuden ydinkeskustan takaisin ikiaikaiselle paikalleen Unioninkadun tuntumaan, joten ykkönenkin saa sitten pilvin pimein uusia matkustajia elävöittämisen ansiosta, kulkeehan se vuonna 2012 uuden uljaan ydinkeskustan sydämeen...  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:03 ----------




> Esplanadin puisto ja varsinkin Pohjois-Esplanadi on silloin ollut todella viehättävä paikka kuljeskella, viettää aikaa ja olla, kun autot eivät ole rummuttamassa kivikatua. Sellaisen Helsingin minä haluaisin.


Jos mietitään elävöittämistä ja aidosti elävää kaupunkia katukahviloineen, niin kyllä Pohjois-Espa kävelukatuna olisi jotain ihan muuta kuin kapea, varjoinen Katariinankatu ja yhtä varjoinen katukahvilarivistö Aleksin talojen pohjoisseinustalla.  :Sad: 

Pohjois-Espasta voisi aivan hyvin tehdä kävelykadun pyöräkaistoineen. Silloin Etelä-Espa olisi kaksisuuntainen. E-Espalta voisi ottaa parkkipaikat ja puistonpuoleisen pyörätien pois (parkkipaikkoja on maan alla riittämiin, pyörätie olisi P-Espalla), jolloin kaistoja mahtuisi ehkä peräti 4 eli 2+2. Riittäisi vallan hyvin.

----------


## teme

> Sinänsä pysäkkiväli Hallituskadulta Kauppatorille ei ole mitenkään kohtuuttoman pitkä, mutta kun ykkönen nyt jo on syrjässä ydinkeskustasta, niin on tietysti ikävää, että sen ainoa Aleksin pysäkki, joka on edes jotenkin siedettävässä paikassa nykyistä ydinkeskustaa ajatellen, jää pois.


Tulee mieleen sellainen reittimuutos että ykkönen jatkaisi Aleksia ja kutosen reittiä Bulevardille, kutonen taas Kampin kautta Jätkäsaareen.

----------


## antti

Jos Helsingin täytyy 9 miljoonan säästön takia lopettaa monta koulua ja muutaman miljoonan takia lopettaa monta kirjastoa, niin miten voi olla varaa törsätä 15 miljoonaa Katariinankadun elävöittämiseen. Eihän siellä ole mitään turisteja tai kaupunkilaisia kiinnostavaa nytkään ja jos tulevaisuudessa olisi joku kuppila, niin koko projektin hyöty on siinä ettei kalja läiky niin helposti kun ohimenevä raitsikka ei tärisytä ympäristöä. Ja jos Unioninkadulta Aleksin ja P-espan välillä poistuu yksi ajokaista, niin melkoisia ruuhkia on luvassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos Helsingin täytyy 9 miljoonan säästön takia lopettaa monta koulua ja muutaman miljoonan takia lopettaa monta kirjastoa, niin miten voi olla varaa törsätä 15 miljoonaa Katariinankadun elävöittämiseen. Eihän siellä ole mitään turisteja tai kaupunkilaisia kiinnostavaa nytkään ja jos tulevaisuudessa olisi joku kuppila, niin koko projektin hyöty on siinä ettei kalja läiky niin helposti kun ohimenevä raitsikka ei tärisytä ympäristöä.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä kanssasi. Miten saisimme kaupunginhallituksen jäsenet vastaamaan tähän kysymykseen? Voisi olla mielenkiintoista kuunneltavaa.

Huomataan vielä lisäksi, että nämä ns. elävöittämisrahathan käytetään lähinnä turistien hyväksi, ei niinkään stadilaisten (toisin kuin koulu- ja kirjastomäärärahat).

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jos Helsingin täytyy 9 miljoonan säästön takia lopettaa monta koulua ja muutaman miljoonan takia lopettaa monta kirjastoa, niin miten voi olla varaa törsätä 15 miljoonaa Katariinankadun elävöittämiseen. Eihän siellä ole mitään turisteja tai kaupunkilaisia kiinnostavaa nytkään ja jos tulevaisuudessa olisi joku kuppila, niin koko projektin hyöty on siinä ettei kalja läiky niin helposti kun ohimenevä raitsikka ei tärisytä ympäristöä. Ja jos Unioninkadulta Aleksin ja P-espan välillä poistuu yksi ajokaista, niin melkoisia ruuhkia on luvassa.


Tämähän on sitä tyypillistä kokoomuslaista politiikkaa, kaikkeen joutavaan hienosteluun löytyy rahaa ja ihmisten peruspalvelut kuristetaan hengiltä, paitsi niiltä alueilta joilla itse ja äänestäjänsä asuvat. Vihreille kaikki käy, kunhan puita ei kaadeta ja kasvisruokaa on saatavilla.
Turhahan tässä on marmattaa, kansahan on valinnut tehtäviinsä ne huijarit, joita kiinnostaa vain oman ja vaalitukea antaneiden yritysten yms. etujen ajaminen.

----------


## teme

Tuota, se koulujen supistaminen kuitenkin säästää (*) 9 miljoonaa VUODESSA kun taas ne Torikorttelit on 15 miljoonan kertainvestointi, vertailuku täten noin miljoona vuodessa. En pidä siitä tavasta millä sitä lakkautuslistaa on tehty ja eikä minusta julkisten palveluiden verkkoa voi tarkastella erillään kaupunkirakenteesta ml. joukkoliikenneverkok, mutta jos ei oppilaita ole niin on vähän vaikea pyörittää koulua. Ratkaisu on että hommataan lisää oppilaita eli asukkaita. Minä haluaisin kysyä asukasyhdistyksiltä että ymmärtävätkö he ihan että on ristiriitaisa vastustaa tiivistys- ja uudisrakentamista ja toisaalta vaatia enemmän palveluita, toki fiksummat asukasyhdistykset tämän takia suhtautuvat myönteisesti uudisrakentamiseen. Kaupunginhallitukselta voisi taas kysyä että kun se säätää asuntojen keskikokoa alas, niin mitenköhän he kuvittelevat tämän vaikuttavan lapsiperheiden eli koululaisten määrään alueella?


*) Tosin tämä säästö voi olla kirjanpidollinen jos niille rakennuksille ei löydy muuta käyttöä.

----------


## hylje

Lapsokaisten määrähän on viime vuosina noussut nimenomaan kantakaupungissa, jossa asuntojen koko tuskin on noussut samassa suhteessa, varsinkaan lapsiperheiden hintaluokassa. Samalla lähiöissä määrät ovat laskussa.

Asuntojen koko ei oikeastaan ole kovin tärkeää tässä valossa. Tärkeämpää on, että asuntoja on ylipäätään saatavilla. Kaupunkielämän edut kun saa jo luukulla, jossa juuri ja juuri mahtuu nukkumaan ja tekemään ruokaa. Mielummin vähän isompi, mutta kompromissi on jo riittävän hyvä monelle.

----------


## teme

Kävin nyt iltakävelyllä katsomassa ihan paikan päällä ja ajan kanssa katsomassa noita torikortteleita, ja hämmennys vaan kasvoi.

- Katariinankadulle saa Kieslefin talon puolelle viitisen metriä leveän jalkakäytävän ihan vaan poistamalla rivin parkkipaikkoja joita ei saa edes käyttää arkisin.
- Samoin Aleksilla Senaatintorin puolella.
- Kauppatorin puolelle saisi vajaa kymmenen metriä leveän terassialueen ihan vaan poistamalla pohjoiset puoleiset kaksi kaistaa Pohjois-Espalta. Kaistaparista etelämpänä voi tehdä vaikka kaksisuuntaisen.

----------


## late-

> - Katariinankadulle saa Kieslefin talon puolelle viitisen metriä leveän jalkakäytävän ihan vaan poistamalla rivin parkkipaikkoja joita ei saa edes käyttää arkisin.


Teoriassa ei saa käyttää. Käytännössä pysäköintimaksu on 40 euroa ja sekin peritään satunnaisesti. Katariinankadullahan sallitaan jatkossakin "huoltoajo" eli Helsinkiläisittäin tulkittuna vapaa autoilu. Raitiovaunu vain pitää saada pois.

Näin se malmilainen supermarketkauppias laajentaa kävelykeskustaa, kunhan siellä sallitaan autoilu.

----------


## teme

> Teoriassa ei saa käyttää. Käytännössä pysäköintimaksu on 40 euroa ja sekin peritään satunnaisesti. Katariinankadullahan sallitaan jatkossakin "huoltoajo" eli Helsinkiläisittäin tulkittuna vapaa autoilu. Raitiovaunu vain pitää saada pois.


Tjaa. Onko se sitten drive-in katukahvila?




> Näin se malmilainen supermarketkauppias laajentaa kävelykeskustaa, kunhan siellä sallitaan autoilu.


Äläs nyt, Nova on yhdistetty suorastaan mallikelpoisesti juna-asemaan ja paikalla on vielä lobattu bussiterminaali, sinänsä mahdollisimmaan typeään paikkaan. Tosin käytännössä... Sinne terminaaliin ei tule itäpuolelta rataa kuin yksi bussilinja, ja ostoskärryjonon vieminen sinne terminaalille ja/tai aseman oville on paikallisen kauppiaan mukaan mahdotonta koska niitä kärryjä pitäisi sitten siirrellä. Vastaava jono pari kerrosta ylempänä keskellä terminaalia olevassa harvinaisen ankeassa parkkihallissa, jota kukaan ei käytä, ei ole kuitenkaan ilmeisesti ongelma. Ilmoitin preferoivani K-Arabiaa, koska sieltä pääsee suoraan bussilla kotiin ja kärryt on heti sisääntulon vieressä. Paikalliset kauppiaat itkee kun ei ole tarpeeksi asiakkaita, vaikka parkkipaikkojankin on vaikka kuinka... Liikkeiden asiakkaista ihan oikeasti jotain 80% on pyöräiljöitä, jalankulkijoita, junien ja bussien matkustajia, ja jos ei heidän palveluun viitsi tuon vertaa panostaa niin ei ihmekään että äänestää jaloillaan. Ja autolla pääsee Jumboon.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Jos Helsingin täytyy 9 miljoonan säästön takia lopettaa monta koulua ja muutaman miljoonan takia lopettaa monta kirjastoa, niin miten voi olla varaa törsätä 15 miljoonaa Katariinankadun elävöittämiseen.


Ilmeisesti varaa ei sitten olekaan - ainakaan toistaiseksi. Helatorstain Helsingin sanomien mukaan Helsingin kaupunki on lykännyt torikortteleiden elävöittämishanketta säästösyistä ainakin vuodelle 2013. Ehkäpä parin ylimääräisen harkintavuoden aikana koko hanke saataisiin unholaan.

----------


## 339-DF

Tuohan on erittäin hyvä uutinen! En nähnyt sitä eilen lehdessä, ja yritin nyt vielä selailla vanhaa lehteä, mutta en löytänyt. Millä sivulla tuo mahtoi olla?

----------


## hmikko

> Ehkäpä parin ylimääräisen harkintavuoden aikana koko hanke saataisiin unholaan.


Tarttis oikeasti tässä välissä lobata Pohjois-Esplanadista kävelykatu, jolla ihan oikeasti ei olisi autoja. Katariinankatu on mielestäni aivan kummallinen veto. Varjoisa kuja, jossa ei ole mitään liikkeiden julkisivuja, kaffiloita tai muuta jalankulkijoita kiinnostavaa. Sinänsä miellyttävä empire-kaupungin tila toki. Jos Espa ja Kauppatori olisivat kävelyalueita ja ne olisivat jotenkin epätoivoisen ruuhkaantuneet jalankulkijosta, niin voisin kuvitella Katariinankadun jonkinlaisena lisätilana, mutta ei se kyllä ole mikään kävelykeskustan houkutin. Tietty jostain pitää aloittaa, mutta raitiotien poistaminen on juurikin väärä toimi. Katuhan olisi juuri sopiva ratikalle ja jalankulkijoille. Autot vaan sieltä pois.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietty jostain pitää aloittaa, mutta raitiotien poistaminen on juurikin väärä toimi. Katuhan olisi juuri sopiva ratikalle ja jalankulkijoille. Autot vaan sieltä pois.


Niin, mutta kun kaupungissa on perinne siitä, että autoista voidaan luopua viimeiseksi. Ja valitettavasti tämän pitkän perinteen seurauksena keskustamme on täynnä siellä täällä olevia ajoluiskoja sun muita pakollisia kohteita, joihin on päästävä autolla maailman tappiin asti. Senkin jälkeen, kun on pantu monta sataa miljoonaa keskustan huoltotunneliin. Senhän piti lopettaa Aleksin seudun autoliikenteen tarve ja tehdä Aleksista vihdoin raitiokävelykatu.

Itse olen aivan samaa mieltä Espasta. Sen suosiostahan kertoo se, että korvia särkevästä liikenteen melusta huolimatta ihmiset jaksavat istua jalkakäytävien kahvipöydissä. Mikä olisi Espan menekki, jos Espalla olisi vielä rauhallista? Ehkä Käpin luksuskyyditykset vielä silloin sietäisi. Voisi hyvin olla lisäksi niin, että Espan veto elävöittäisi myös Kauppatorin ja Senaatintorin toimintaa enemmän kuin raitioliikenteen poistaminen Katariinankadulta.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Voisi hyvin olla lisäksi niin, että Espan veto elävöittäisi myös Kauppatorin ja Senaatintorin toimintaa enemmän kuin raitioliikenteen poistaminen Katariinankadulta.


Tuo nyt on mielestäni aivan selviö ilman mitään kristallipalloakin, vähintäänkin Kauppatorin osalta.

Hotellien ongelmatiikkaa olen joskus myös tykönäni pohdiskellut. Niitä tuntuu olevan joka paikassa, mihin kävelykatua on ehdotettu. Onhan niitä ulkomaillakin kävelykaduilla, ja jotenkin homma ilmeisesti toimii. Turussa lienee Hamburger Börsistä muodostumassa probleema, jos kerran Toriparkkia, jota ko. hotelli oli mukana ajamassa, ei tehdä. Kauppiaskatu olisi looginen kävelykatu ja on suunnitelmissakin, mutta sen varrella on Börsin sisäänkäynti ja myös sen nykyisen parkkitalon ramppi.

*Muoks:* Tässä tulee mieleen, että tarttis ehkä kokeilla jotain helppoa quick-and-dirty -ratkaisua. Siis tehdä väliaikaisia kävelyalueita betoniporsailla, asvalttia malaamalla ja ulkokalusteilla. Kokeilla, mikä toimii, eikä aloittaa 15 miljoonan raitiotiejärjestelyllä. Pohjois-Espanhan voisi sulkea autoilta vaikka viikonloppuisin. Vastaavaa on harrastettu huomattavalla menestyksellä mm. amerikkalaisissa kaupungeissa. Kalliimpaa kiveystä, katulämmitystä ja designporsaita voi viritellä sitten, kun homman toimivuus on osoitettu.

----------


## hylje

Suurin osa liikenteestä häviää, kun läpikulkua ei sallita. Hotelleille voidaan hyvin järjestää umpikujia vähintään korttelin päähän joihin kuka tahansa voi tulla kääntymään. Myös hotellin parkkilaitoksen sisäänkäynnille.

Ongelmaksi jää kuitenkin väärinpysäköinti, jos nykymeininki ei tästä muutu.

----------


## teme

Se Torikorttelisuunnitelma poislukien liikennejärjestelyt ei ollut ollenkaan huono, että sinänsä sääli. Rahoitusta odottaessa, ehdotan budjettivaihtoehtoa. Poistetaan parkkipaikat Aleksin puolelta ja Katariinankadulta jatkamalla jalkakäytävä kiskoille saakka. Tilaa tulee vallaan riittävästi pienelle terassille esimerkiksi Engeliin, ja tuskin maksaa miljoonia. Lisäksi varsinkin ne Aleksin paikat tulee poistaa joka tapauksessa, vähänkin leveämmin pysäköity raapii raitiovaunun kylkrä. Minusta tämä on kohtuutonta sekä raitiovaunun kuljettajaa että pysäköijää kohtaan.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Koko touhu on aivan turhaa sikäli, että kukaan ei ole kiinnostunut rakennusten pohjoisseinämillä olevista terasseista, jonne ei paista auriko kuin keskikesällä illalla pari tuntia.
> 
> Senaatintori on kaupunkirakenteessa paraatien ja muun mahtipontisuuden paikka, jota ei luonteeltaan ja arkkitehtuuriltaan ole edes tarkoitettu viihtyisäksi oleilupaikaksi. Empirekeskustan viihtyisä oleilupaikka on Esplanadi, ja terrasseille sopii nimenomaan Pohjois-Espa, joka autoliikenteen melun ja muun haitan häiriöstä huolimatta on jo nyt suosittu terassikatu. Pohjois-Espahan on mukana alkeellisimmissakin kävelykeskustasuunnitelmissa, joten miksi keskustan elävöittämistä ei tehdä sillä konstilla, joka kaupunkia todellisuudessa elävöittää?
> 
> Kävely-Espan kanssa Kauppatorin raitioliikenteelle ei ole pakko tehdä mitään. Sillä koko sotkuhan lähtee siitä, että Katariinankatua ei haluta ajaa enää ratikoilla. Kävely-Espalla ei tarvita ryhmityskaistoja Kauppatorin pohjoispuolella, joten ratikan raiteille on tilaa eikä kävelykatutoimintoja tarvitse yrittää sijoittaa kapealle ja pimeälle Katariinankadulle.


Olen kyllä samaa mieltä siitä, että keskustan elävöittämiseen tarvittaisin muunlaisia toimia. Mikonkadun ja Fabianinkadun välinen Pohjoisespan pätkä voitaisiin hyvin sulkea autoliikenteeltä, jos Eteläespa muutettaisiin samalla kaksisuuntaiseksi.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Mikonkadun ja Fabianinkadun välinen Pohjoisespan pätkä voitaisiin hyvin sulkea autoliikenteeltä, jos Eteläespa muutettaisiin samalla kaksisuuntaiseksi.


Aloittaisin tuon kävelykadun kyllä jo Unioninkadun kohdalta, siinä ontilavampi kohta länteen ajajien siirtyä eteläespan puolelle. Ja Lännessä pitäisi jatkaa Mannerheimintielle asti nyt kun keskuskatukin on kävelykatu, ja siinä stokkan kulmalla liikkuu kauheasti kävelijöitä. Edelyttäisi kyllä ehkä jotain järjestelyjä Mannerheimintiellä, että Espalta tulevat autot pääsisivät Lönkalle (Bulevardille ajon voisi tehdä mahdottomaksi ettei siitä tulisi vielä nykyistä enempää läpiajokatua).

Mutta foorumin aiheeseen palaten: tuo tarkottaisi varmaan samalla, että Espan ratikkaa ei tule. Jos kävelykatu saataisiin, se olisi varmaan niin pyhä, ettei sitä saa kiskoilla häiritä kun autotkaan eivät kerran pääse.

----------


## teme

> Aloittaisin tuon kävelykadun kyllä jo Unioninkadun kohdalta, siinä ontilavampi kohta länteen ajajien siirtyä eteläespan puolelle. Ja Lännessä pitäisi jatkaa Mannerheimintielle asti nyt kun keskuskatukin on kävelykatu, ja siinä stokkan kulmalla liikkuu kauheasti kävelijöitä. Edelyttäisi kyllä ehkä jotain järjestelyjä Mannerheimintiellä, että Espalta tulevat autot pääsisivät Lönkalle (Bulevardille ajon voisi tehdä mahdottomaksi ettei siitä tulisi vielä nykyistä enempää läpiajokatua).


Muuttaa vaan Uudenmaan ja Lönrotinkadut kaksisuuntaiseksi, sekä tekee itäpuolestä Mannerheimintietä kävelykadun välillä Espa - Kaivokatu.




> Mutta foorumin aiheeseen palaten: tuo tarkottaisi varmaan samalla, että Espan ratikkaa ei tule. Jos kävelykatu saataisiin, se olisi varmaan niin pyhä, ettei sitä saa kiskoilla häiritä kun autotkaan eivät kerran pääse.


Jos olisi kävelykeskusta niin ratikkaliikenne olisi niin paljon sujuvampaa että tuskin kolmatta poikittaisrataa edes tarvittaisiin. Henk. koht. en ole koskaan muutenkaan oikein ymmärtänyt sitä Espan rataa, jos haluaa kolmannen poikittaisradan niin luontevampia kohtia minusta olisi esimerkiksi Kasarmintorin kautta kulkeva rata tai sitten jos on rahaa niin pohjoisempana rata Töölönlahti - Liisankatu pitkälti tunnelissa.

----------


## late-

> Olen kyllä samaa mieltä siitä, että keskustan elävöittämiseen tarvittaisin muunlaisia toimia. Mikonkadun ja Fabianinkadun välinen Pohjoisespan pätkä voitaisiin hyvin sulkea autoliikenteeltä, jos Eteläespa muutettaisiin samalla kaksisuuntaiseksi.


Esplanadit on suunniteltu symmetriseksi kokonaisuudeksi, joten pohjoispuolen sulkeminen ja eteläpuolen kaksisuuntaistaminen ei minusta toimi. Eli kummallista kyllä autoilua on minusta pakko olla pohjoisessa, jos sitä on etelässä. Kokonaisuuteenhan kuuluu puisto liikenteen keskellä. Liikenne voisi kyllä olla kävelyä ja on sitä joskus pitkälti ollutkin, mutta silloin pitäisi sulkea molemmat puolet.

Kaistoja molemmilta puolilta voisi varmasti edelleen vähentää ja kanavoida autoilun vain yhden kaistan ränniin. Kauppatorin ympäristöä tämäkään ei oikein helpottaisi, mutta se on muutenkin hiukan hankala tapaus, jos pidetään kiinni Unioninkadusta sallittuna ajoreittinä keskeisimmän kävelyalueen itäreunalla.

----------


## MrArakawa

> En nähnyt sitä eilen lehdessä, ja yritin nyt vielä selailla vanhaa lehteä, mutta en löytänyt. Millä sivulla tuo mahtoi olla?


HS 13.5.2010, sivu A 12.

----------


## teme

KH:n esityslistalta (huomiseksi) löytyy pitkät pätkät. Katariinankadun eteläosan kiskot siirretään kadun keskelle ja siitä tehdään kävelykatu. Aleksin eteläpuolelta poistetaan parkkipaikat väliltä Katariinankatu-Unioninkatu. Tämä siis 2011 ja oikein hyvä juttu. 2012 ei tehdä mitään kun ei haluta avata Senaatintoria design pääkaupungin vuonna, loput sitten 2013 tai jälkeen. Mantan kiertävästä kiskosta tehdään joku maisemaselvitys.

----------


## 339-DF

> HS 13.5.2010, sivu A 12.


Jep kiitos, löytyihän se sieltä Lapparia koskevan jutun lopusta. Ja sain asiaan vielä vahvistuksenkin rakennustoimesta. Hyvä uutinen kaiken kaikkiaan  sekä museoliikenteen kannalta, joka mahdollisesti olisi ollut katkolla 2011 töiden vuoksi, että ylipäätään raitioliikenteen sujuvuuden kannalta.

2013 on sen verran kaukana, että uuteen päätöksentekoon asiaa ehditään jo miettiä uudelleen. Minusta olisi nyt aika lähteä tosissaan tekemään simulointeja ja selvityksiä siitä, miten Espojen autoliikennettä voisi vähentää ja minne sitä voisi ohjata (tekemättä keskustatunnelia). P-Espan kävelykatu olisi todellista elävöittämistä näiden outojen varjoterassihankkeiden sijaan.




> KH:n esityslistalta (huomiseksi) löytyy pitkät pätkät.


Hyviä uutisia siis.

Tässä on muuten mielenkiintoinen lisäkohtakin: Sofiankadun eteläosa (se, missä nyt on valtavia mukulakiviä) kunnostetaan esteettömäksi. Ihmettelinkin, miksi kaupunginmuseo säästöjen nimissä lakkautti muiden museoiden ohella tämän "katumuseon", kun ei siitä nyt oikein mitään kulujakaan ole eikä siten säästöjäkään tule. No, selvisi sitten sekin, eli katumuseo ei ole esteetön, joten katumuseo hävitettäköön.

----------


## teme

> Esplanadit on suunniteltu symmetriseksi kokonaisuudeksi, joten pohjoispuolen sulkeminen ja eteläpuolen kaksisuuntaistaminen ei minusta toimi. Eli kummallista kyllä autoilua on minusta pakko olla pohjoisessa, jos sitä on etelässä. Kokonaisuuteenhan kuuluu puisto liikenteen keskellä. Liikenne voisi kyllä olla kävelyä ja on sitä joskus pitkälti ollutkin, mutta silloin pitäisi sulkea molemmat puolet.


Mielenkiintoinen pointti. Voihan se katuuran jättää vaikkei siinä olisi autoja? Voisi itseasiassa olla ihan mielenkiintoinen elementti.




> Kaistoja molemmilta puolilta voisi varmasti edelleen vähentää ja kanavoida autoilun vain yhden kaistan ränniin. Kauppatorin ympäristöä tämäkään ei oikein helpottaisi, mutta se on muutenkin hiukan hankala tapaus, jos pidetään kiinni Unioninkadusta sallittuna ajoreittinä keskeisimmän kävelyalueen itäreunalla.


Haluaisin nähdä mallinnuksen että mitä tapahtuu jos Espoja/Kaivokatu suljetaan. Minun kaupunkijärki sanoo että liikenne Hesarilla, Nordenskiöldinkadulle ja muilla poikittaisväylillä kasvaa, paitsi että ne on jo nyt täynnä. Lisäksi säteittäinen ajoneuvoliikenne keskustaan nopeutuu.

Tällä logiikalla, jos sitä tunnelirahaa on niin käyttäisin siihen että Nordenskiöldinkadulle saadaan Mannerheimintien alitus tunneliin, mahdollisesti myös Hesari.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Haluaisin nähdä mallinnuksen että mitä tapahtuu jos Espoja/Kaivokatu suljetaan. Minun kaupunkijärki sanoo että liikenne Hesarilla, Nordenskiöldinkadulle ja muilla poikittaisväylillä kasvaa, paitsi että ne on jo nyt täynnä. Lisäksi säteittäinen ajoneuvoliikenne keskustaan nopeutuu.


Siinä tapahtuu niin, ettei keskustassa muutu paljon mikään  paitsi että Espalla ja Kaivokadulla tulee rauhallista ja viihtyisää. Töölönlahden pohjoispuolella poikittaisväylillä liikenne vähän kasvaa. Mutta ei sekään paljon kasva, sillä ei ole kasvulle varaa.

Tiedän tämän siitä, että olen tällaisen EMME-mallinnuksen muutama vuosi sitten opiskeluideni yhteydessä tehnyt. Kun sitten ihmettelin, miksi sitä ei ole tehty virastoissa, sain kuulla, että se on kiellettyä juuri siksi, että tulos on se minkä minäkin sain. Silloin puuhattiin kovasti keskustatunnelia, ja tällaisen asian julkistaminen olisi vienyt kaikilta tunnelin välttämättömyyspuheilta pohjan.

Tulos on muuten helppo ymmärtää senkin kautta, että Kulosaaren sillan ja Länsiväylän välinen reitti on yhtä pitkä Teollisuuskadun kuin Espankin kautta. Joten miksi läpiajo pitäisi viedä etelän kautta, sen enempää maan päällä kuin allakaan.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tiedän tämän siitä, että olen tällaisen EMME-mallinnuksen muutama vuosi sitten opiskeluideni yhteydessä tehnyt. Kun sitten ihmettelin, miksi sitä ei ole tehty virastoissa, sain kuulla, että se on kiellettyä juuri siksi, että tulos on se minkä minäkin sain. Silloin puuhattiin kovasti keskustatunnelia, ja tällaisen asian julkistaminen olisi vienyt kaikilta tunnelin välttämättömyyspuheilta pohjan.


Mielenkiintoista. Mitäs sisäänajoliikenteelle tapahtui?

Kaivokadulla tehtiin ihmiskoe silloin kun se vesiputki pamahti, se oli käytännössä useamman päivän autoliikenteeltä suljettu. Onko mitään dataa sitää mitä liikenteelle tapahtui?

Toinen asia mikä olisi mukava tietää on että kuinka suuret säästöt tuosta saataisiin joukkoliikenteen nopeutumisesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mielenkiintoista. Mitäs sisäänajoliikenteelle tapahtui?


Länsiväylän ja Itäväylän liikenne vänheni marginaalisesti, luokkaa 100 autoa tunnissa suuntaan kun koko tunnin automäärä on parin tuhannen luokassa.




> Toinen asia mikä olisi mukava tietää on että kuinka suuret säästöt tuosta saataisiin joukkoliikenteen nopeutumisesta.


Tietenkään ei pitäisi saada mitään säästöjä, koska joukkoliikennehän voi toimia etuuksin eikä autojen määrällä ole vaikutusta. Tai toisin päin. Jos liikennevalot toimivat samalla rytmillä edelleen, ne haittaavat joukkoliikenteen kulkua kuten nytkin, vaikkei autoja menisikään.

No tarkkaan ottaen, jos valoristeyksissä ei ole autoja, jotka viivyttävät vaunua niin, että se tipahtaa joistain tulevista valoista, silloin tietenkin autojen vähenemä vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen. Nopeutumisen voi laskea suunnilleen niin, että jokaista viivyttävää risteystä kohtaan linjan ajoaika lyhenee yhden valokierron eli noin 1,5 minuuttia.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

Meinasin laittaa tähän, että argumenttina kävely-Espan puolesta voisi sanoa, että eihän Espaa tarvita autojen poikittaisliikenteesen ainakaan sen jälkeen, kun Länsimetro alkaa liikennöidä. Ikävästi vaan Länsimetron suunnitelmissa sanotaan autoilun määrästä mitä sanotaan.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> MIkävästi vaan Länsimetron suunnitelmissa sanotaan autoilun määrästä mitä sanotaan.


Noh... Onhan noin 0,5 % autoliikenteestä pois parannus kuitenkin. Kyllä siihen aina miljardin voi upottaa, kun pääkaupunkiseudun kunnatkin ovat niin pirskatin rikkaita.  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> KH:n esityslistalta (huomiseksi) löytyy pitkät pätkät.


Asia jäi pöydälle Elina Moision pyynöstä. En tiedä, miksi, mutta toivon, ettäi Elina ja vihreät ymmärtävät pitää näppinsä nyt erossa tästä asiasta, ettei taas käy niin, että vihreät ymmärtämättömyyttään hankaloittavat ratikkaliikennettä.

----------


## teme

> Asia jäi pöydälle Elina Moision pyynöstä. En tiedä, miksi, mutta toivon, ettäi Elina ja vihreät ymmärtävät pitää näppinsä nyt erossa tästä asiasta, ettei taas käy niin, että vihreät ymmärtämättömyyttään hankaloittavat ratikkaliikennettä.


Moisio ja muut vihreät ovat nimenomaan kantaneet huoltaa Torikorttelien yhteydessä ratikkajärjestelyistä, eli tuskin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:10 ----------




> Länsiväylän ja Itäväylän liikenne vänheni marginaalisesti, luokkaa 100 autoa tunnissa suuntaan kun koko tunnin automäärä on parin tuhannen luokassa.


Minulla on semmoinen näppituntuma että risteävän liikenteen väheneminen nopeuttaisi ainakin Pohjoisrannan ja ehkä myös Mannerheimintien henkilautoliikennettä, sitä hain takaa.




> Tietenkään ei pitäisi saada mitään säästöjä, koska joukkoliikennehän voi toimia etuuksin eikä autojen määrällä ole vaikutusta. Tai toisin päin. Jos liikennevalot toimivat samalla rytmillä edelleen, ne haittaavat joukkoliikenteen kulkua kuten nytkin, vaikkei autoja menisikään.


Jos Kaivokadulla ei ole autoja niin en oikein keksi miksi ne valot olisivat edes päällä, samoin kuvittelisin että Pitkäsilta vetäisi paremmin kun on vähemmän liikennettä.




> No tarkkaan ottaen, jos valoristeyksissä ei ole autoja, jotka viivyttävät vaunua niin, että se tipahtaa joistain tulevista valoista, silloin tietenkin autojen vähenemä vaikuttaa joukkoliikenteen nopeuteen. Nopeutumisen voi laskea suunnilleen niin, että jokaista viivyttävää risteystä kohtaan linjan ajoaika lyhenee yhden valokierron eli noin 1,5 minuuttia.


Eli jotain viitisen minuuttia. Toinen tapa lähestyä asia joka antaa saman tyylisen tuloksen: Kutosella menee Hakaniemestä aikataulun mukaan 6 minuuttia Kaivokadun pysäkille ja siitä hilpeät 4 minuuttia Stockalle. 2,5 minuuttia per pysäkinväli. Aleksilla taas seiskalla menee pysäkinväliin minuutti. Eli Jos Kaivokatu vetäisi paremmi niin eiköhän tuo voisi  olla 4 + 2 minuuttia, eli 8 minuuttia kiertoaikaa pois. Sama ysille ja kolmoselle, seiska ja ykkönenkin nopeutuisivat. Sanotaan neljä vaunua vähemmän, reilun miljoonan?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulla on semmoinen näppituntuma että risteävän liikenteen väheneminen nopeuttaisi ainakin Pohjoisrannan ja ehkä myös Mannerheimintien henkilautoliikennettä, sitä hain takaa.


EMME ei puutu tällaisiin asioihin. Se laskee periaatteessa yksinkertaisesti niin, että solmupisteiden (risteykset) välillä on jokin ajoaika ja verkossa liikkuville autoille laksetaan ajallisesti optimaalinen reitti. Laskentaohjelman ominaisuuksien puitteissa voidaan linkkien välistä aikaa kyllä parametroida kuten asetta ajoaika automäärän funktioksi ja asettaa maksimaalinen automäärä jne. Tuon harjoitustyön yksityskohtaisuutta en edes muista.




> Jos Kaivokadulla ei ole autoja niin en oikein keksi miksi ne valot olisivat edes päällä, samoin kuvittelisin että Pitkäsilta vetäisi paremmin kun on vähemmän liikennettä.


Tässä on samaa kuin edellä mallin ja todellisuuden eroista. Ja tietenkin on kyse hallinnollisesta päätöksestä siitä, mitä tehdään liikennevaloille liikennemäärien muuttuessa tai peräti poistuessa. Totta kai valoja säädetään ja turhia poistetaan, jos radikaaleja muutoksia tapahtuu. Liikennemallia pitäisi sitten muokata näitä muutoksia vastaavasti, eli muuttaa linkkien ajoajat. Se, mitä nyt tein oli yksinkertaisesti muutaman linkin (Kaivokatu, Espat) poistaminen mallista.

Käytännössähän jotain eroa liikennemäärien vaikutuksesta joukkoliikenteeseen voi nähdä ruuhkan ja hiljaisen ajan aikataulujen eroista. Ja liikennevaloillakin on eri ohjelmat eri vuorokaudenaikoina.




> Eli jotain viitisen minuuttia.


Varmasti jotain tämän suuntaista. MikonkatuKaivokatuAleksanterinatu -ajoaikahan on täysin ruokoton juuri siksi, että ratikat väistelevät autoja monessa peräkkäisessä risteyksessä. Jos autoja ei ole, ei tarvi väistellä kuin toisia ratikoita Kaivokadun ja Mannerheimintien risteyksessä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Moisio ja muut vihreät ovat nimenomaan kantaneet huoltaa Torikorttelien yhteydessä ratikkajärjestelyistä, eli tuskin.


Hyvä niin. Siellä on sitten joku muu asia, joka on herättänyt ajatuksia. Toivotaan, että asia päätetään seuraavassa kokouksessa.

Kävin eilen vähän katsomassa Aleksille tulevia varjoterasseja. Sinne paistaa aurinko noin klo 18 jälkeen ilalla, eli kyllä siitä ihan kivan iltaterassialueen saa. Ja illallahan tuo elävöittämistä kaipaakin, joten ehkä se Aleksin terassirivi ei sittenkään ole niin huono idea...

----------


## j-lu

->Senaatintorin ympäristöön saisi elämää, kun Senaatintori rakennettaisiin. Suomi ja Helsinki ovat täynnä toreja ja aukioita, jotka ovat täkäläisen ilmaston vuoksi autioita yhdeksän kuukautta vuodessa. Silti niitä suojellaan ja jopa rakennetaan lisää. Ja sen jälkeen tuhlataan rahaa autioiden torien ja aukioiden "elävöittämishankkeisiin" ja laitetaan liikenne mutkille. Hölmöläisten hommaa.

Senaatintorin etelälaidalle mahtuisi hienosti yksikerroksinen rakennusrivi, joka ottaisi julkisivuissaan mallia kadun toiselta puolelta. Kaksikerroksinenkaan ei vielä liiemmin ahdistaisi Tuomiokirkon etupihaa. Rakennuksiin sitten sellaisia toimintoja, jotka takaisivat ihmisten liikkumisen alueella.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Senaatintorin etelälaidalle mahtuisi hienosti yksikerroksinen rakennusrivi, joka ottaisi julkisivuissaan mallia kadun toiselta puolelta.


Siihen voisi replikoida kapeakatusen puutalokorttelin kaupungin perustamisen ajoilta. Olisi talvellakin mukavan tunnelmallinen.

Itse tosin olen sitä mieltä, että Senaatintori pitäisi säilyttää. Jos autoliikennettä alueelta saataisin pois, houkuttelisi se enemmän kävelijöitä paikalle. Tämä taas houkuttelisi yrityksiä torikortteleihin ja kioskeja torin kulmille. Näin se elävöittäminen tapahtuisi ihan itsestään ilman mitään kummoisia suunnitelmia ja yritysten väkisinhoukutteluja. Niin kauniissa ympäristössä ei pitäisi olla riskiä näivettymisestä, paitsi silloin kuin on joku todella häiritsevä tekijä. Mielestäni autoliikenne torin ympäristössä on juuri yksi tällainen häirikkö, samoin Kauppatorin ja Espan ympäristössä, jotka voisi kytkeä samaan käveltävään ketjuun, samalla myös Katajanokan satama-alueen.

Jos jo Pohjoisrannasta saataisiin autoja jollain pois, voisi se olla vähän samanlainen kuin Tukholman Strandvägen. Keskustasta (siis nimenomaan empirekeskustasta) voisi mennä kävelyreitti tuota rantabulevardia pitkin Helsingin "Skanseniin", eli Korkeasaareen ja Mustikkamaalle.

----------


## Kaid

> Itse tosin olen sitä mieltä, että Senaatintori pitäisi säilyttää. Jos autoliikennettä alueelta saataisin pois, houkuttelisi se enemmän kävelijöitä paikalle. Tämä taas houkuttelisi yrityksiä torikortteleihin ja kioskeja torin kulmille. Näin se elävöittäminen tapahtuisi ihan itsestään ilman mitään kummoisia suunnitelmia ja yritysten väkisinhoukutteluja.


Jos vielä torin laidoille saataisiin istutettua muutama puu niin Senaatintorista saataisiin kertaheitolla yksi Helsingin viihtyisimpiä paikkoja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos vielä torin laidoille saataisiin istutettua muutama puu niin Senaatintorista saataisiin kertaheitolla yksi Helsingin viihtyisimpiä paikkoja.


Kyllä! Itä- ja länsilaidoilla voisi olla pienet puistikotkin, etelälaidalla tuuhea puurivistö. Ja jos Aleksin autot vielä saisi tuosta kohtaa kokonaan pois ja turistibusseille sallisi kulun idästä länteen (Hallituskatua toiseen suuntaan), voisi ratikkaradankin nurmettaa tuosta kohtaa. Vielä vähän lisäistutuksia Aleksanteri II:n patsaan ympärille ja paljon penkkejä koko torialueelle, niin torin harmaus olisi tiessään ja kaupunkilaiset saisivat uuden olohuoneen, jota suojaisi melulta kivitalorivit, toisin kuin esim. Espaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä! Itä- ja länsilaidoilla voisi olla pienet puistikotkin, etelälaidalla tuuhea puurivistö. Ja jos Aleksin autot vielä saisi tuosta kohtaa kokonaan pois ja turistibusseille sallisi kulun idästä länteen (Hallituskatua toiseen suuntaan), voisi ratikkaradankin nurmettaa tuosta kohtaa. Vielä vähän lisäistutuksia Aleksanteri II:n patsaan ympärille ja paljon penkkejä koko torialueelle, niin torin harmaus olisi tiessään ja kaupunkilaiset saisivat uuden olohuoneen, jota suojaisi melulta kivitalorivit, toisin kuin esim. Espaa.


Kuulen jo sieluni korvilla lähes kiljunnan siitä, miten Engelin arkkitehtuuriin ei VOI puuttua  paitsi tietysti sillä tavalla kun torin nurkalle on rakennettu PYP:n talo ja ratikan raiteet suunniteltiin kiertämään shikaania eteläreunalle. Mutta ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan, että kuviteltaisiin Engelin päähän tulleen ajatuksen sijoittaa Senaatintorin paikalle Senaatinpuisto. Tosin, ehkä se ei kuitenkaan kuulu empiren tilaratkaisuoppien mukaan tuohon, vaan siinä nimenomaan tulee olla aukio, jolle voidaan kokoontua yleislakkoon tai valtionpäämiehen poismenoa suremaan. Niillekin kaupungin toiminnnoille kun on oltava paikkansa.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> . Tosin, ehkä se ei kuitenkaan kuulu empiren tilaratkaisuoppien mukaan tuohon, vaan siinä nimenomaan tulee olla aukio, jolle voidaan kokoontua yleislakkoon tai valtionpäämiehen poismenoa suremaan. Niillekin kaupungin toiminnnoille kun on oltava paikkansa.


Nimenomaan. Senaatintorin olemassaolon tarkoitus alun perin ei ollut mikään oleilu tai kaffittelu, ja oleskelutilan tekeminen siitä vaikuttaa hieman väkinäiseltä. Ei sillä, että itse erityisesti kaipaisin vanhan ajan paraatiaukioita. Senaatintorilla korkeintaan muuttaisin kiveystä nurmikoksi, mutta en kyllä missään nimessä ryhtyisi rakentamaan matalia rakennuksia torialueelle. Semmoiset eivät kyllä mitenkään menisi läpi viranomaisten seulastakaan.

----------


## Kaid

> Nimenomaan. Senaatintorin olemassaolon tarkoitus alun perin ei ollut mikään oleilu tai kaffittelu, ja oleskelutilan tekeminen siitä vaikuttaa hieman väkinäiseltä.


Tämä on totta, mutta toisaalta kaupunkirakenteen (myös historiallisen sellaisen) pitäisi kyetä muuttumaan ajan mukana. Senaatintori on nykymaailmassa suhteellisen turha tila. Sitä esitellään ylpeänä turisteille, mutta harvemmin paikalliset siellä pyörivät. Nykymaailmassa ei juurikaan tarvita paraatiaukiota, mutta puistoa ja ajanvietetilaa sitäkin enemmän.

Tietenkin jos Senaatintoria lähdetään muuttelemaan, se pitää tehdä kunnioittaen empiren henkeä. Ei mitään retropuutaloja tai polveilevaa puistoa vaan symmetriset, geometriset puurivit ja istutukset, jotka sopivat ympäristön tyyliin. Erityisesti puiden puute Senaatintorilla harmittaa itseäni, suomalaiseen kaupunkimaisemaan kuuluvat minusta erottamattomasti puuistutukset ja niiden puute tekee Senaatintorista harmaan ja luotaantyöntävän.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Erityisesti puiden puute Senaatintorilla harmittaa itseäni, suomalaiseen kaupunkimaisemaan kuuluvat minusta erottamattomasti puuistutukset ja niiden puute tekee Senaatintorista harmaan ja luotaantyöntävän.


Monilla puilla on myös myönteinen vaikutus katupölyyn vähentämällä ilmavirtauksia ja majoittamalla kirvoja, joiden tuottama tahmea mesikaste ottaa pölystä osansa ennen kuin se vedetään jalankulkijain keuhkoihin. Haittapuolena tietenkin ne kirvat ja se tahmeus, mutta onpahan huomattavasti pienempi paha.

En oikeastaan tarkoittanut puistikoilla varsinaisia puistoja, vaan pelkästään pieniä länttejä, ehkä vain kukkaistutuksia tai kivetyksen välistä kasvavaa ruohoa niiden puiden juurille. Ja niiden reunustalla olisi sitten penkkirivit, joissa olisi mukava nauttia se torinkulman jäätelökioskista haettu jäätelöpallo.

Nykyasussaan Senaatintori tulisi loistavasti asianmukaiseen käyttöön, jos puolustusvoimat saisi hommattua vaikka Venäjältä käytöstä poistettuja lyhyen matkan ohjuksia, joita voisi sitten puolen jalkaväen saattaessa täristellä toria ympäri esim. kerran kuussa. Siinä olisi turisteillekin ihmeteltävää eikä tori jäisi ihan turhan pantiksi. Vähän vihreätä torin harmauteen.  :Laughing:

----------


## hmikko

> Venäjältä käytöstä poistettuja lyhyen matkan ohjuksia, joita voisi sitten puolen jalkaväen saattaessa täristellä toria ympäri esim. kerran kuussa.


Varmaan sieltä saisi myös tunnelmaa täydentävän käytöstä poistetun puoluepampun tarkastamaan menoa Tuomiokirkon portailta, jos jo olemassa oleva tsaari osoittautuu turhankin kankeaksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tämä on totta, mutta toisaalta kaupunkirakenteen (myös historiallisen sellaisen) pitäisi kyetä muuttumaan ajan mukana. Senaatintori on nykymaailmassa suhteellisen turha tila. Sitä esitellään ylpeänä turisteille, mutta harvemmin paikalliset siellä pyörivät. Nykymaailmassa ei juurikaan tarvita paraatiaukiota, mutta puistoa ja ajanvietetilaa sitäkin enemmän.


Mutta kyllä Helsinki yhden paraatiaukion tarvitsee. Jollei se ole Senaatintori, mikä se sitten on? Itse olen Senaatintorilla viimeisen vuoden aikana ollut jo kaksi kertaa tapahtumissa mukana, mm. ylioppilaiden soihtukulkueen jälkeisien puheiden aikana laulamassa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta kyllä Helsinki yhden paraatiaukion tarvitsee. Jollei se ole Senaatintori, mikä se sitten on?


Onhan noita toreja vielä jäljellä, mm. Rautatientori ja Kauppatori, Hakaniementorikaan ei ole kaukana. Joskin nuo Kaidin ehdottamat puut eivät veisi tuota paraatiaukioksi jäämisen mahdollisuutta pois, pelkästään kaunistaisi torin reunuksia.

Olikos eduskuntatalon edustalle suunnitteilla joskus joku kansalaistori? Tämähän olisi oiva paikka osoittaa miel... siis juhlia erilaisia tapahtumia.

----------


## j-lu

->Kiasman ja musiikkitalon huitteille oli ainakin suunnitteilla joku aukio. Saattoi olla juuri tuo "kansalaistori". Pystyn jo kuvittelemaan kuinka aukio vilisee ihmisiä koleina syys-, talvi- ja kevätiltoina.

Tosin ainahan noille aukioille voi talveksi pystyttää väliaikaisen tekojääradan tyhjyyttä elävöittämään. On kuulemma halpaa.

----------


## hmikko

> Olikos eduskuntatalon edustalle suunnitteilla joskus joku kansalaistori? Tämähän olisi oiva paikka osoittaa miel... siis juhlia erilaisia tapahtumia.


Ks. http://www.musiikkitalo.fi/uploadkuv...stokansi09.jpg

Tuo vaikuttaa siltä, että istutukset tärveltyisivät suuremmasta mielenosoituksesta. Mielenosoitus tietty tehoaa paremmin, jos se tukkii Manskun, joten on ehkä parempikin pysyä poissa nurtsilta.

Täytyy sanoa noista vaihtoehdoista seremonia-aukioksi, että Engel ei ollut lajissaan aivan huono. Muut torit ovat vertailussa aika arkisia paikkoja.

----------


## teme

KH hyväksyi Torikorttelien ensimmäisen vaiheen eilen, eli Aleksin jalkakäytävän leventämisen sekä Katarinankadun kiskojen siirron keskelle katua samalla kun se muutetaan kävelykaduksi. Ja nimenomaan lisäsi esitykseen hyväksyvänsä ensimmäisen vaiheen eikä muuta toistaiseksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Erinomaista! Ja tuo lisäys on varsin perusteltu.

En vielä ihan ymmärrä Katariinankadun kiskosiirron perusteluita. Osaisiko joku selittää? Jos nimittäin kiskot ovat keskellä kujaa, jää molemmille puolille kapeahko kävelyalue. Nykyisin jäisi toiselle puolelle katua leveämpi ja viihtyisämpi kävelyalue, jonne mahtuisi kahvilapöytiäkin. Minusta nykyinen rataratkaisu olisi siis kävelijöiden kannalta edullisempi.

Vaikka samantekeväähän tuo sikäli on, ettei sinne varjoisalle kujalle mitään kävelijämassoja kuitenkaan tule. Kahvittelijatkin istuvat mieluummin aurinkoisella torilla ja Espalla.

Oli muuten mukavaa lukea P-Espan kävelykatuideasta HS:n mielipidesivulta tänään.

----------


## hmikko

Senaatintorin "elävöitetyt" rakennukset saavat Arkkivahti Tarja Nurmelta tyrmäyksen. Itse en ole päässyt käymään remontoiduissa paikoissa, joten en sano lopputulemasta mitään.

----------


## risukasa

> En vielä ihan ymmärrä Katariinankadun kiskosiirron perusteluita. Osaisiko joku selittää? Jos nimittäin kiskot ovat keskellä kujaa, jää molemmille puolille kapeahko kävelyalue. Nykyisin jäisi toiselle puolelle katua leveämpi ja viihtyisämpi kävelyalue, jonne mahtuisi kahvilapöytiäkin. Minusta nykyinen rataratkaisu olisi siis kävelijöiden kannalta edullisempi.


Kadun oikean reunan kapea jalkakäytävä on vähän vaarallinen Sederholmin talosta ulos käyville. Ihan hyvä juttu että tulee sille puolelle lisää pelivaraa.

----------


## Lauri Räty

Rakennustyöt Katariinankadulla ovat edenneet siten, että kiskot Kauppatorilta Senaatintorille on asennettu ja pohjalaatan betonivalu on käynnissä.

----------


## Albert

Ja tiedon mukaan Katariinankatu oli taas eilen läpiajettavissa.

----------


## 339-DF

Ratapuoli koeajoi Katariinankadun perjantaina ja menee vielä sunnuntaina työvaunulla sieltä läpi uudelleen. Rata on siis ajokelpoinen ja sähköistetty. Kivimiehet kokivat kuitenkin häiriintyvänsä museoratikasta siinä määrin, ettei se voinut palata normaalireitille täksi viikonlopuksi, joten vielä mennään vielä peruutellen ja Eiran lenkkiä. Maanantaina sitten linjavaunut korkkaavat Katariinankadun ja lauantaina on museoliikenteen vuoro.

----------


## NS

> Kivimiehet kokivat kuitenkin häiriintyvänsä museoratikasta siinä määrin, ettei se voinut palata normaalireitille täksi viikonlopuksi, joten vielä mennään vielä peruutellen ja Eiran lenkkiä.


Kokivat häiriintyvänsä vaiko vain uskoivat häiriintyvänsä? Kokeiltiinko siis museoratikalla tänään ajaa normaalireittiä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Kokeiltiinko siis museoratikalla tänään ajaa normaalireittiä?


Ei sitä saanut kokeilla. HKL:n puolesta Katariinankatua olisi kyllä voinut ja saanut ajaa.

----------


## NS

> Ei sitä saanut kokeilla. HKL:n puolesta Katariinankatua olisi kyllä voinut ja saanut ajaa.


Ok, kunhan utelin. Valta on siis kivimiehillä.  :Wink:

----------


## 339-DF

> Ok, kunhan utelin. Valta on siis kivimiehillä.


Valitettavasti näin. Ja tänään, kun kävin paikalla aamupäivällä, niin niitä kivimiehiä oli tasan nolla siellä töitä tekemässä. Häiritsiköhän Havis Amandalla seisova museoratikka niin, ettei Katariinankadulla pysytynytkään tekemään viikonlopputöitä, vaikka tarkoitus oli?  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

> Valitettavasti näin. Ja tänään, kun kävin paikalla aamupäivällä, niin niitä kivimiehiä oli tasan nolla siellä töitä tekemässä. Häiritsiköhän Havis Amandalla seisova museoratikka niin, ettei Katariinankadulla pysytynytkään tekemään viikonlopputöitä, vaikka tarkoitus oli?


Kivimiehet ovat mamman kainalossa lahden eteläpuolella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kivimiehet ovat mamman kainalossa lahden eteläpuolella.


Mutta kun niiden nimenomaan piti olla poikkeuksellisesti tämä viikonloppu töissä. Sillä urakoitsija perusteli minulle sitä, ettei sieltä saisi ajaa. Kun heille oli luvattu, että maanantaina vasta alkaa liikenne, niin viikonlopun ajan kuulemma tekevät vimmatusti kivitöitä ja työturvallisuus vaarantuu, jos museoratikka menee siitä kahdesti tunnissa. Ehkä eman lihapatojen kutsu oli sittenkin liian houkutteleva.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mutta kun niiden nimenomaan piti olla poikkeuksellisesti tämä viikonloppu töissä. Sillä urakoitsija perusteli minulle sitä, ettei sieltä saisi ajaa. Kun heille oli luvattu, että maanantaina vasta alkaa liikenne, niin viikonlopun ajan kuulemma tekevät vimmatusti kivitöitä ja työturvallisuus vaarantuu, jos museoratikka menee siitä kahdesti tunnissa. Ehkä eman lihapatojen kutsu oli sittenkin liian houkutteleva.


Tylsä tilanne. Sille ei voi kuitenkaan mitään, että kukaan ulkopuolinen ei voi kertoa työmaan porukalle, onko liikenteestä vaaraa vai ei. Kivimiesten täytyy saada päättää. Oikea ratkaisu kaiketi olisi, että urakoitsija saisi jonkinlaista bonusta jokaisesta ylimääräisestä päivästä, minkä rata on liikennöintikelpoinen. Silloin olisi motivaatiota miettiä asiaa muidenkin kannalta, mutta turvallisuusasiat pysyisivät silti omassa kontrollissa.

----------


## 339-DF

KSV on tilannut joltain poppoolta Kauppatoria koskevia ideoita. HS kertoo: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1475815365436

Tuosta näkee suoralta kädeltä, ettei se toteudu, mutta voihan sen silti noteerata. Hauska tuo on sikäli, että "historiaselvityksessä" raitiovaunut on siirretty pois tieltä paikkaan, jossa ne eivät historiallisesti ole koskaan kulkeneet*. Ajatus on, että Unioninkadun rata jatkuu yksiraiteisena Eteläiselle makasiinikadulle asti, Palacen pysäkki olisi Unioninkadun puolella (ja hauskasti väärälä puolella, kaksisuuntavaunuja kaksipuolisine ovineen siis tarvittaisiin). Toiseen suuntaan mentäisiin nykyistä reittiä ja Katariinankatua, eli tämä poppoo ei sitten pannut painoarvoa Pajusen idealle siirtää ratikat pois Katariinankadulta. Autoliikenne pysyisi nykyisellään.

No, "nää on näitä".

* Korjaanpa hiukan itseäni. Unioninkadulla on tosiaankin ollut ratikoita myös Kauppatorin eteläpuolella, nimittäin vuosina 19001908. Jopas ovat espoolaisarkkitehdit tempaisseet!

----------


## Minä vain

Onpa hassu ehdotus. Tuskin esimerkiksi Suomenlinnan lautan paviljonkia tultaisiin purkamaan, sillä sehän on äärimmäisen tyylikäs, ja voisihan sillä vanhalla kääntösillalla ja kopilla niilläkin ajatella olevan jonkinlaista arvoa.. Kauppatoria kehittäisin kyllä sen verran että vaihtaisi Keisarinluodonlaiturin länsiosassa olevat haisevat ja pursuavat roskikset johonkin parempiin ja siirtäisin linjat 4 ja 5 kulkemaan Kauppatorin pohjoislaitaa pitkin. Nykyinen Ritarihuoneen pysäkki on syrjässä verrattuna siihen, että se olisikin Presidentinlinnan edessä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Onpa hassu ehdotus. Tuskin esimerkiksi Suomenlinnan lautan paviljonkia tultaisiin purkamaan, sillä sehän on äärimmäisen tyylikäs, ja voisihan sillä vanhalla kääntösillalla ja kopilla niilläkin ajatella olevan jonkinlaista arvoa.. Kauppatoria kehittäisin kyllä sen verran että vaihtaisi Keisarinluodonlaiturin länsiosassa olevat haisevat ja pursuavat roskikset johonkin parempiin ja siirtäisin linjat 4 ja 5 kulkemaan Kauppatorin pohjoislaitaa pitkin. Nykyinen Ritarihuoneen pysäkki on syrjässä verrattuna siihen, että se olisikin Presidentinlinnan edessä.


Paitsi, että Ritarihuoneen pysäkksi taitaa palvella paremmin nelosen käyttäjiä, kuin alueen Kauppatorin reunassa syrjässä oleva pysäkki. Entä miten kääntö Nokalle hoituisi. Pitäsi rakentaa silta uudestaan ja kiskoja kilometrin verran,?

----------


## Minä vain

> Paitsi, että Ritarihuoneen pysäkksi taitaa palvella paremmin nelosen käyttäjiä, kuin alueen Kauppatorin reunassa syrjässä oleva pysäkki. Entä miten kääntö Nokalle hoituisi. Pitäsi rakentaa silta uudestaan ja kiskoja kilometrin verran,?


Nykyisin linjojen 1 ja 2 pysäkillä Kauppatori on paljon enemmän käyttäjiä kuin Ritarihuoneen pysäkillä. Sen lisäksi Presidentinlinnan pysäkki olisi Suomenlinnan lauttaterminaalin vieressä...

----------


## j-lu

> Nykyisin linjojen 1 ja 2 pysäkillä Kauppatori on paljon enemmän käyttäjiä kuin Ritarihuoneen pysäkillä. Sen lisäksi Presidentinlinnan pysäkki olisi Suomenlinnan lauttaterminaalin vieressä...


Kuinka paljon "paljon enemmän" on tällä kertaa lukuina, eli mitkä ovat pysäkkien käyttäjämäärät?

----------


## tohpeeri

Presidentinlinnan edessä oleva pysäkki olisi alttiimpi häiriöille kuin Ritarihuoneen pysäkki. Esimerkiksi kerran kuussa eri maiden uudet lähettiläät jättävät valtuuskirjeensä presidentille ja tällöin liikenne katkeaisi. Jos tulee vaikka neljä lähettilästä niin kunniakomppania marssii neljä kertaa Linnaan ja pois n. kahden tunnin aikana ja varsinainen tilaisuus hymneineen katkaisee vielä liikenteen n. viideksi minuutiksi.

----------


## Resiina

Vuosina 1909-1939 katajanokan ratikat kulkivat nimenomaan presidentin linnan edestä pohjois espanaladia pitkin
Lähde: http://www.raitio.org/ratikat/helsin...jat/linja5.htm

Ja pohjois espanaladista sen verran että siinä oli raitioliikennettä myös välillä Uniomimkatu-Heikinkatu(nyk. mannerheimintie) vuosina 1890-1908, hevoraitiotien aikana siitä kulki lapinlahden/Marinsairaalan linja ja raitioteiden sähköistyksen myötä sille siirtyi kaivopuiston linjan eli keltaisenlinjan vaunut. kyseisen linjaosuuden käyttö loppui raitioteiden kaksiraiteistaminsen myötä.

----------


## Ketorin

Tällaisen uutisen spottasin: Helsingin paraatipaikka Kauppatori uudistuu: Autot saavat väistyä pyöräilijöiden ja jalankulkijoiden tieltä

Sanotaan: _Muun muassa Havis Amandan aukion raitiovaunupysäkeille etsitään uudet sijoituspaikat_...

Saa nähdä, mitä tällä kertaa ehdotetaan.

----------

